# ESP 2016 Prototypes



## JD27

So ESP is going to be teasing new guitar/bass prototypes for 2016 over the next few months. They showed this one today, a pretty awesome looking V shape.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't have any pics at the moment, but they did show off some other guitars as well. We saw the TE M-1 sig in that thread, but also an LTD Eclipse sig for Ted Aguilar (yup, the all-white Eclipse), and a green P/J for Marco Mendoza.

EDIT: Here you go.














Possibility of the ESP Snapper being released in the US?


----------



## Mattykoda

Really hope the AW-7B will be shown


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mattykoda said:


> Really hope the AW-7B will be shown



Was this confirmed?

If so...


----------



## MaxOfMetal

That V is freaking hot. Love the olive drab.


----------



## MatthewK

That Buckethead looking Eclipse. Love the Snapper too.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Was this confirmed?
> 
> If so...



Yeah, Alex mentioned it was going to happen in one of the threads here. I believe in the same color as his custom shop Tele.

Edit. Here is the thread. http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/4431238-post143.html


----------



## Rossness

JD27 said:


> So ESP is going to be teasing new guitar/bass prototypes for 2016 over the next few months. They showed this one today, a pretty awesome looking V shape.



That reminds me of the old Axl V-


----------



## MoshJosh

That EC is freaking sweet! I'm actually kind of digging the simplified controls, normally I'm a 4 knob kind of guy, and the dot inlays.

Sort of reminds me of the Bucket Head sig, which I love.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's normally supposed to only have 1 pickup, too. Not sure why Ted changed that. Maybe ESP said no?


----------



## wiretap

I've got some photos of some new USA models but I'm not allowed to show anyone but I will brag about it on here just to frustrate people. They are SICK


----------



## metallidude3

If that v was a 7 string, that'd be real trouble.


----------



## JD27

wiretap said:


> I've got some photos of some new USA models but I'm not allowed to show anyone but I will brag about it on here just to frustrate people. They are SICK



Haha, that's not fair! Are there new body types or just new models of the existing USAs?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

wiretap said:


> I've got some photos of some new USA models but I'm not allowed to show anyone but I will brag about it on here just to frustrate people. They are SICK



Give us a hint. 

C'mon man. 

It's not like you can't get a new endorsement somewheres else.


----------



## DaddleCecapitation

IMO not the nicest V they've ever made, but the Ted Aguilar sig looks great.

Looking forward to see if they expand the E-II line. Not a fan of the current lineup and it sucks that the ESP Standard line and most of the E-IIs got discontinued.


----------



## nedheftyfunk

Seems oddly unoriginal.



Rossness said:


> That reminds me of the old Axl V-



Reminds me of a Fernandes Vortex






And this 






of the Gibson Buckethead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't see how it looks like a Vortex. It a symmetrical Arrow V






Plus, Ted has had an ESP based on that guitar for years.


----------



## Sleazy_D

Meh so far, but am hopeful.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I don't see how it looks like a Vortex. It a symmetrical Arrow V
> 
> Plus, Ted has had an ESP based on that guitar for years.





And Ted's been an Eclipse player for ages, maybe as long as he's been with Death Angel. I'm curious why he reverted back to 2 pickups though. The one pickup config looks sick. 











Then again, it's pretty much a blank canvas version of his Relentless Retribution finish. Which is cool.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I agree with the pickup thing. That guitar NEEDS one pickup. 

I'm hoping there's 2 different production versions, or the final one has a single bridge pickup.


----------



## wiretap

JD27 said:


> Haha, that's not fair! Are there new body types or just new models of the existing USAs?



Will confirm, new body types, for the USA's at least. And the body type is also a fairly new ESP design itself.


----------



## wiretap

I am excited to see if they expand the E-II line a bit, would be nice to finally get a full thickness eclipse, if not that bring back the viper or something. If no full thickness E-II, would be sweet if they added some new colors to the LTD version, but that probably won't happen


----------



## JD27

I want a Viper so bad, but I can never find one. A FT Eclipse in the E-II line would be too awesome.


----------



## Andromalia

Weirdly, Vipers don't sell for much on the used market. They do need a mod to be perfect but they are excellent guitars. Mine doesn't see much play because I'm playing a 7 currently but it's not among the guitars I currently consider selling. (because, seriously, owning 15 is ridiculous)


----------



## Zado

Mm nothing really getting my attention so far. I'll wait


----------



## setsuna7

the model no on that olive drab Arrow reads MX-600. Max Cavalera? Any ideas guys?


----------



## Sumsar

I really want to like ESP guitars, but they seem to put EMGs on almost all of their seven string guitars. So here is hoping that they will go passive pickups on at least some of their seven string guitars in 2016


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I'd be surprised if it was his, since it's the opposite of all the specs he usually goes for.


----------



## Skullet

The V reminds me of the blakhart bane V except with a better headstock lol.

Tomb V Pro model | blakhartguitars


----------



## Skullet

Also there is another sig coming out for the of mice and men guitarist.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/300109-new-ltd-te-works.html


----------



## Zado

Skullet said:


> Also there is another sig coming out for the of mice and men guitarist.
> 
> http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/300109-new-ltd-te-works.html



This would love some hipshot


----------



## celticelk

Zado said:


> This would love some hipshot



And a neck pickup. And some inlays. And a tone control.

...yeah, never mind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

celticelk said:


> And a neck pickup. And some inlays. And a tone control.
> 
> ...yeah, never mind.









If you can deal with no inlays.


----------



## Mprinsje

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you can deal with no inlays.



This is a great guitar, other guitarist in my band has it.


----------



## celticelk

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> If you can deal with no inlays.



Cool, but I strongly prefer inlays, and 7-strings, and frankly I'm kinda done with flat black. If the AW-7B is in that blackened ash finish that Alex got on his ESP Tele, I might be able to overlook the lack of inlays.


----------



## cpfc_fan

I kinda hope that ESP do some sort of King V guitar. Would probably be my next purchase but as some of you guys will know I've bought a fair few axes this year and IMO the only design left I want is a premium neck thru King V.


----------



## mniel8195

barf


----------



## Rosal76

cpfc_fan said:


> I kinda hope that ESP do some sort of King V guitar. Would probably be my next purchase but as some of you guys will know I've bought a fair few axes this year and IMO the only design left I want is a premium neck thru King V.



Like this? * The model below is actually a bolt-on but if ESP were to a make a neck-thru version of it, I'd buy it.


----------



## crystallake

setsuna7 said:


> the model no on that olive drab Arrow reads MX-600. Max Cavalera? Any ideas guys?



His old sigs were MC600s


----------



## cpfc_fan

Rosal76 said:


> Like this? * The model below is actually a bolt-on but if ESP were to a make a neck-thru version of it, I'd buy it.



Yea something along that line but with a floyd not a kahler. Hopefully in a mass selection of colours too. Ebony fret board too obviously.


----------



## SandyRavage

cpfc_fan said:


> Yea something along that line but with a floyd not a kahler. Hopefully in a mass selection of colours too. Ebony fret board too obviously.



This with a Floyd would be my favorite thing esp has ever put out.....


----------



## HurrDurr

celticelk said:


> Cool, but I strongly prefer inlays, and 7-strings, and frankly I'm kinda done with flat black. If the AW-7B is in that blackened ash finish that Alex got on his ESP Tele, I might be able to overlook the lack of inlays.



I've been under a rock, can someone elaborate on what the AW-7B is? I'm assuming its a new Alex Wade sig, but are there any images or confirmations of its existence just yet or what it'll look like?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

According to some previous posts, Alex confirmed that a new version of his sig model is in the works, an that it'll be his AW-7 with the stained ash finish.


----------



## canuck brian

cpfc_fan said:


> Yea something along that line but with a floyd not a kahler. Hopefully in a mass selection of colours too. Ebony fret board too obviously.



THey actually do make a neck thru version of that, but it's got stupid Iron Cross inlays.  you dont' get the banana headstock like on teh Kerry King models, but you do get ESP reversed headstock.


----------



## Blytheryn

I wish they could bring back black satin finishes with white binding on most models. Looks so sleek.


----------



## bnzboy

Meanwhile in Japan:

Press Release 2015-9-11


----------



## stevexc

I really like that as a guitar shape. Kind of like an ESP RD almost. I finally played one of the Streamer basses the other day, surprisingly comfortable.


----------



## bnzboy

stevexc said:


> I really like that as a guitar shape. Kind of like an ESP RD almost. I finally played one of the Streamer basses the other day, surprisingly comfortable.



Yeah I dig the body design too! Hopefully it will be available outside of Japan soon.


----------



## SeditiousDissent

I've been GAS-ing for a Stream guitar since they did those 40th anniversary exhibition models. It looks like an RD/Firebird mix. That red one has my attention.


----------



## bnzboy

man if only ESP USA can release it with hipshot bridge and ebony fretboard while keeping it available in E-II format.. profit


----------



## JD27

I figured those were coming since they teased them at Summer NAMM. I like like odd shapes like that anyway, so I think they look pretty cool. Kind of a retro vibe to them.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Those are very retro but personally I wouldn't buy on. Hopefully that King V will be rolled out again and I can get one of those


----------



## TOM4S

If ESP/LTC can do the Carpenter SCT-607 in green or red sparkle like in this video, I'll buy it directly.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H5yDOh6F1Mk


----------



## DCIF_Jamie

Lol the NV line (as the KKV is called now) needs expanded, floyds, pup configuration and colors imo


----------



## Rosal76

DCIF_Jamie said:


> Lol the NV line (as the KKV is called now) needs expanded, floyds, pup configuration and colors imo



+1.

I don't think ESP really knows how many people like the NV and Kerry King signatures model shapes and maybe they're (ESP) just satisfied with their current V-### model and feel they don't need to make/release another V shaped guitar.


----------



## stevexc

Rosal76 said:


> +1.
> 
> I don't think ESP really knows how many people like the NV and Kerry King signatures model shapes and maybe they're (ESP) just satisfied with their current V-### model and feel they don't need to make/release another V shaped guitar.



Could be that the sales numbers aren't reflective of how many people like them. I remember reading that V-shaped guitars don't tend to sell well, so most manufacturers don't find it worth it to satisfy the relatively small group of people that actually go out and buy them. I could be wrong, though - but I would not be surprised that if you looked at sales numbers for all 3/400-level LTDs across the board, the V would be towards the back of the pack.

Don't get me wrong, though, I'd love a Deluxe or better LTD/ESP V.


----------



## RevelGTR

The NV that ESP had as part of the standard series would likely have benefited from not having iron cross inlays and a Kahler.


----------



## Sleazy_D

I have a black 2007 and a white 2009 NV. I would like for them to not have any inlays, maybe they'd have been cheaper too. The Kahlers feel great to me. At one point previously to buying the NV's I considered myself an OFR dude. They are super comfortable, and with pointy head. Not a fan of reverse banana head.


----------



## GenghisCoyne

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


>




wow now they have russel brand? it seems esp has started reeling in the big names again.


----------



## JD27

Another preview (Bass this time).


----------



## A-Branger

finally something that isnt a F*%^ng fender copycat 

whish they show more of it.... its at that point where the rest of it can make it or break it for me.

love they are going with the big single nords, I love them since I try them on a ibanez.

and I really hope the 5 string pic has some photo quality issues..... look how awesome and beautifull the 4 string looks with natural clear coating!!!!..... now look how awful and yellow the 5 string look with the stupid "vintage" look...... for F#$% sake!!! if you want a F#$^ "vintage" either go outside and leave the bass under the sun for 4 years and drag it on the floor for another 2, or just simply lock it on a closet collecting dust for 30 years and presto! you have your stupid "vintage" bass........ I really hate that stupid yellow color... its not pretty, it doesnt F%^*ng look good at all, it looks F*&%*g yellow!!!, thats not how wood F%^*% looks like!!!!..... and that goes to you too Ibanez!!!!........... end rant


----------



## stevexc

A-Branger said:


> finally something that isnt a F*%^ng fender copycat






Out of the 10 LTD bass styles they have currently, only 2 are Fender-derived...

also I don't mind the "vintage maple" look so


----------



## A-Branger

stevexc said:


> Out of the 10 LTD bass styles they have currently, only 2 are Fender-derived...
> 
> also I don't mind the "vintage maple" look so



refering to the possible signature of that pic posted up there.... plus my normal rant against fender .


oh and also


----------



## Skullet

That awkward moment blakhart get butthurt over LTDs new v. This company was built on other manufacturers designs  KXK / decibel too name a few.

https://www.facebook.com/BlakhartGuitars/posts/881673751880840


----------



## feraledge

Skullet said:


> That awkward moment blakhart get butthurt over LTDs new v. This company was built on other manufacturers designs  KXK / decibel too name a few.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/BlakhartGuitars/posts/881673751880840



Genuine LULZ.


----------



## Skullet

I commented on their bane v design compared to esp' nv design. The response is golden 

"Blakhart never used another companies designs. There is such a thing as influence and coincidence but this is a complete FU to me and the whole Blakhart Family. So with all due respect I completely disagree with your statement."


----------



## Skullet

My response:

"Just a coincedence that ltd made a similar looking V then."


----------



## feraledge

So they're saying their designs are, in fact, not malevolent creations? 

But seriously, frack them anyways for being the last people to continue bolstering those racist assholes.


----------



## Skullet

Shiz just got real........embarrassing


----------



## feraledge

I only take complaints seriously when they're in Comic Sans. They need to redo this.


----------



## Sleazy_D

ha that's funny


----------



## Skullet

Clearly they know they can't go legal so they are just acting like 5 year olds instead


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Skullet said:


> "Blakhart never used another companies designs. There is such a thing as influence and coincidence but this is a complete FU to me and the whole Blakhart Family. So with all due respect I completely disagree with your statement."


----------



## technomancer

Skullet said:


> I commented on their bane v design compared to esp' nv design. The response is golden
> 
> "Blakhart never used another companies designs. There is such a thing as influence and coincidence but this is a complete FU to me and the whole Blakhart Family. So with all due respect I completely disagree with your statement."



Wow... they actually STOLE PHOTOS from the KxK website to advertise one of their clones of a KxK model. Rob threatened legal action and they magically stopped making those


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Can we stop talking about Blakhart, lest some noob sees them and asks whether they should get one.


----------



## MFB

feraledge said:


> I only take complaints seriously when they're in Comic Sans. They need to redo this.



Uh, that's not comic sans


----------



## feraledge

MFB said:


> Uh, that's not comic sans



Duh. It's one step from it, hence sarcasm, hence taking their claim just that much less seriously.


----------



## gunch

*ESP make a straight break-angle horizon with a gotoh or hipshot dammit *


----------



## Millul

silverabyss said:


> *ESP make a straight break-angle horizon with a gotoh or hipshot dammit *



ESP do exactly that but in the M-II and M-I shape, DAMMIT


----------



## Zado

^come on ESP


----------



## wannabguitarist

Hasn't ESP done that V with a cutout in the middle before?


----------



## MFB

wannabguitarist said:


> Hasn't ESP done that V with a cutout in the middle before?



You're thinking of the NV series, which is like a Rhoads with that cutout


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think he's thinking of the Arrow V, and this new V is basically an Arrow, but symmetrical.


----------



## MFB

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I think he's thinking of the Arrow V, and this new V is basically an Arrow, but symmetrical.



Ah crap, yeah that's the body I was thinking of. I don't know why I thought it was called the NV, since after Googling it looks like that's their version of the Jr V.

Right guitar, wrong name


----------



## Andromalia

Zado said:


> ^come on ESP



I see those regularly on ebay going for 1Kish and they don't appear to sell that fast. Getting one should not be overly difficult if you want one and are ok with getting another color.


----------



## feraledge

This is what they should bring back:


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

Video featuring LTD EC-1000 Koa.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nPqoS1Qk0g8


----------



## Shask

feraledge said:


> This is what they should bring back:



Straight out of the Cult of Personality video


----------



## xwmucradiox

Shask said:


> Straight out of the Cult of Personality video



Sort of. That guitar is a bolt on strat.


----------



## Shask

xwmucradiox said:


> Sort of. That guitar is a bolt on strat.



Yeah, I know used a Jackson or Charvel or something, but the colors just reminded me of that video!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Shask said:


> Yeah, I know used a Jackson or Charvel or something, but the colors just reminded me of that video!



It was an ESP. Was either a custom-built or heavily modified ESP M-1 Deluxe











I THINK he used a Horizon or Mirage later on, but it didn't have the sanded-away finish.


----------



## xwmucradiox

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was an ESP. Was either a custom-built or heavily modified ESP M-1 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK he used a Horizon or Mirage later on, but it didn't have the sanded-away finish.



Lots of Hamers starting in the early 90s too.


----------



## A-Branger

next preview (not much surprise after another photo on this tread)







yay..... "fender"......


----------



## Blytheryn

Come to think of it, you know who could really use a signature model? Brian Eschbach from The Black Dahlia Murder. One hell of an underrated rhythm guitarist. What's interesting is that all of his customs are flat topped, unlike any other Eclipse I've seen. Think they are bolt on too...


----------



## død

^
Absolutely agree, Brian is way overdue for a signature. He's been repping ESP hard for 10 + years.

Those flat top Eclipses aren't really that rare, though.


----------



## Chiba666

Really wish ESP would ahve releasd ESA for Amorphis's eclipse. That guitar is killer


----------



## 1b4n3z

Does Esa play a new Eclipse these days? I have played the 'Sun Eclipse' and it was pretty great - some of those still in circulation too


----------



## Zado




----------



## Blytheryn

død;4450801 said:


> ^
> Absolutely agree, Brian is way overdue for a signature. He's been repping ESP hard for 10 + years.
> 
> Those flat top Eclipses aren't really that rare, though.



Oh well, my mistake


----------



## JD27

I guess Alex got a new custom? That clearly won't be released for the public.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> I guess Alex got a new custom? That clearly won't be released for the public.



I wish they would. I'd dig an AW-7 in that color over the red.


----------



## JD27

Oh it looks awesome for sure.


----------



## Shask

^

I wonder if that is the AW-7B he was talking about. Looks good! I always think about grabbing a AW-7, but just never have!


----------



## JD27

Doubt it, says ESP not LTD on the headstock.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, itn't the AW-7B going to be stained ash?


----------



## JD27

That's what he mentioned before.


----------



## BucketheadRules

A-Branger said:


> next preview (not much surprise after another photo on this tread)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yay..... "fender"......



Say what you want but I think this is the coolest thing on this thread so far


----------



## A-Branger




----------



## Mattykoda

Reminds me of his custom he got a while back. 





To compare


----------



## CaptainD00M

BucketheadRules said:


> Say what you want but I think this is the coolest thing on this thread so far



True, but you're a sucker for any guitar with a green finish on it 

But in all seriousness I kinda agree. The White Eclipse could have been great but string through body and likely not 25.5.

Massive truck of MEH.


----------



## Zado

There's likely tons of stuff still not displayed yet,keep calm guys


----------



## 693

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It was an ESP. Was either a custom-built or heavily modified ESP M-1 Deluxe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I THINK he used a Horizon or Mirage later on, but it didn't have the sanded-away finish.



That guitar was actually on eBay a while back. Or it was atlas thought to be that one.


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

^ Absolute beauty, I seriously just cannot wait for my Custom Horizon to be finished! Damn ESP Custom Shop for being so tight lipped!!!


----------



## Zado

You have that spectacular spalted M-II mate,you don't even need that


----------



## feraledge

I guess I'll just give it to you then...
_Need_ is debatable, but I sold 10 guitars to pay it off and ya' know, I kind of want it. Plus it's going to be incredibly badass. I think it compliments the M-II amazingly and I think I can a way to love both.


----------



## Zhysick

The Cockstock is back again? OMG... one of the best days of my life!

If they use the cockstock back again for the LTD H series... mmmmm... ....! I can´t afford another new guitar... I shouldn't buy another guitar... I probably must not buy another guitar... I maybe...

FVCK!


----------



## Zado

fret markers tho


----------



## BucketheadRules

CaptainD00M said:


> True, but you're a sucker for any guitar with a green finish on it



Weeeeellll.... 

But seriously, it does just look like a good bass. I'd dig it in other colours too


----------



## cpfc_fan

Where oh where are the King v's ESP? Lol. Hopefully they do have something in the pipeline without the .... semi circle cut out.


----------



## CaptainD00M

BucketheadRules said:


> Weeeeellll....
> 
> But seriously, it does just look like a good bass. I'd dig it in other colours too



Ha win! 

But like Zado said, there is probably more. I just hope they will do a Viper 7 Baritone. I so badly want and SG baritone 7 that it hurts. Even with horrible EMG's i'd tap that. Tap that like a finnish woman I know


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

Call me old fashioned, but I think this: 




Looks infinitely better than every non-Fender bass design on here. 
I don't look at basses much, but maybe I'm just more conservative in the bass world. Or in general really since 100% of my guitars are superstrats.


----------



## setsuna7

https://ci3.googleusercontent.com/p...te_assets/000/011/446/original.jpg?1443808179


----------



## JD27

setsuna7 said:


> https://ci3.googleusercontent.com/p...te_assets/000/011/446/original.jpg?1443808179



FIFY


----------



## Zado

No fuglinlay? is that LTD??


----------



## setsuna7

Zado said:


> No fuglinlay? is that LTD??



Probably a new Sig...


----------



## feraledge

Looks like an updated BS-7, I love mine, but that looks killer as well.


----------



## setsuna7

it's bolt-on, probably not a new BS-7


----------



## feraledge

The specs are so damn close though, I'd be more surprised if it wasn't his, but such appealing specs can easily sway other artists.


----------



## MFB

I'll be honest, that one gets me a little harder than I would've thought since I hate trems and guitars without inlays.


----------



## possumkiller

JD27 said:


> FIFY



If that has a reverse pointy headstock I will buy it.


----------



## dongh1217

possumkiller said:


> If that has a reverse pointy headstock I will buy it.


 
same here


----------



## Zado

What if......reversed cockstock??


What if this??


----------



## Humbuck

possumkiller said:


> If that has a reverse pointy headstock I will buy it.


 
Me three!


----------



## Miek

Zado said:


> What if......reversed cockstock??
> 
> 
> What if this??



finally!! someone gets it!!


----------



## Masoo2

I like the reversed headstock, it's like a Mayones but different in a nice way.


----------



## Miek

Yeah now they just need to actually make a guitar with one...


----------



## possumkiller

You mean the teardrop headstock? A cockstock is what comes on the old Het EXPs and some of the Lynch models.


----------



## Skullet

possumkiller said:


> You mean the teardrop headstock? A cockstock is what comes on the old Het EXPs and some of the Lynch models.



News to me, i always thought the explorer headstock was called the banana headstock. I have always referred to the tear drop headstock as a cockstock.


----------



## feraledge

I've seen the terms disputed before on the internet, but the forums definitely all use cockstock for the teardrop and banana or hockey stick for the explorer.


----------



## possumkiller

If my cock looked like that I would definitely see a doctor... 

Cockstock is another name for the banana headstock because a banana is also pretty cock-shaped. It's also why guitars other than ESP can have a cockstock.


----------



## stevexc

possumkiller said:


> If my cock looked like that I would definitely see a doctor...
> 
> Cockstock is another name for the banana headstock because a banana is also pretty cock-shaped. It's also why guitars other than ESP can have a cockstock.



Regardless what looks more or less like a dick to you, when people use the term "cockstock" they are referring the teardrop. End of story. It doesn't matter which term you prefer for which headstock design, or what makes more sense to you, or which looks more like a dick.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

99.99999% positive that EVERYONE whos into ESP refers to the teardrop headstock as the cockstock.

Google "cockstock." What comes up? I don't see a single Explorer cockstock.


----------



## feraledge

If you want to see a dick-like headstock, we do have the master of mock ups on hand...


----------



## Edika

I like the tear drop headstock , normal or reversed so I'd love to see it in new models along side the inline pointy one. The 3x3 they used lately was a bad choice in my opinion.


----------



## possumkiller

Or maybe they call the teardrop a cockstock because you have to be a cock to call it that??


----------



## possumkiller

Edika said:


> I like the tear drop headstock , normal or reversed so I'd love to see it in new models along side the inline pointy one. The 3x3 they used lately was a bad choice in my opinion.



Way back in the late 90s to early 2000s before anyone ever called it a cockstock, ESP put the pointy headstock on the Horizon and called it the MH. People always complained about the teardrop looking too bland so they replaced it with a couple versions of pointed 3x3 and a chopped off looking 3x3.


----------



## possumkiller

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Google "cockstock." What comes up? I don't see a single Explorer cockstock.



Turn off Safe Search.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

possumkiller said:


> Turn off Safe Search.



Why do that when Bing is better for porn? 

Also, I do have safesearch off. I see EVERYTHING, including the cockstock, except for Explorer/Kramer headstocks.


----------



## possumkiller

I don't know how I managed to miss this.
Musikmesse 2015 - E-II new prototypes - The ESP Guitar Company
Two MII seven string models! Proper MII seven string models!! Finally!!! I wish the head stocks were reversed but that's all I could nitpick.


----------



## feraledge

From what I understand, I think it only takes about 5 or 6 guitars for there to be a group run through most ESP dealers for a mildly tweaked production model. E-II or LTD. A reversed headstock M-II 7 would be absolutely killer.


----------



## JD27

Edika said:


> I like the tear drop headstock , normal or reversed so I'd love to see it in new models along side the inline pointy one. The 3x3 they used lately was a bad choice in my opinion.



Those were Horizon HRF models, they have F-Series headstocks. They still use it on the 8 string model.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Every 3x3 headstock they used after ditching the cockstock sucks. I hated the PRS ripoff headstock, and I hate the F-series/Schecter ripoff headstock even more. 

I just want the cockstock. 

Also, I REALLY hope those 7-string ssee the light of day. We need more pickguarded Superstrats that aren't RGs.


----------



## feraledge

I feel like I've gotten a nod that we can expect to see an expansion on the E-II line in the near future. Or at least more European and Japanese models in the US. Just gotta sit tight, but I'm pretty stoked on those. 
I think for 3x3, the cockstock takes the cake IMO. I'll put it this way, on my custom shop Horizon, I went balls deep on the cockstock. Eclipse headstock is perfect for the Eclipse and Viper, but everything else needs that cockstock. 
And reversed cockstock is just totally Mayones.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have to admit, I'd even like the cockstock on an Eclipse. 

I made this ....ty-looking mockup of a non-bound H-S-H eclipse with the cockstock, and it actually matched. I don't think I have it anymore, though.


----------



## feraledge

There's part of me that recoils at the thought of that, but then I have to remember how much I like this: 




Maybe the cockstock isn't too far off?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I found one I made, but it's pretty ....ty.


----------



## feraledge

I'll put it this way, if I was to order a custom Eclipse and they said, "want a cockstock on that?" I would politely decline. But if you ordered that, I'd certainly look at the pictures.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I have a feeling if I put effort into it, instead of just cropping a friggen' cropped stock on it, it would look a lot better. 

I think a Mayones-style reversed headstock would look better, as well.


----------



## stevexc

LOOK, NOBBIN, THE MOCKUP-SIGNAL! TO THE MOCKMOBILE!







I VASTLY prefer the current Eclipse headstock IMO. On mostly anything. It's what I've got on my Horizon (LTD H-1001, before they swapped to the Forest headstock) and it just feels... right.


----------



## feraledge

^ There it is. I tapped my keyboard three times and said, "Gods of mock ups, make it be!"


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I guess I'm in the minority. I love it. 

I'm also a fan of the stubby Heritage Eclipse headstock on the Alex Skolnick model. I don't know, I'm weird.


----------



## stevexc

feraledge said:


> ^ There it is. I tapped my keyboard three times and said, "Gods of mock ups, make it be!"



...and the God of Mockups heard your plea, and lo from nothing (except for a couple reference pics) a mockup was created. Then did the God of Mockups gently place his forehead upon the palm of his of his left hand and sigh softly in despair at what his life has become...


----------



## stevexc

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm also a fan of the stubby Heritage Eclipse headstock on the Alex Skolnick model. I don't know, I'm weird.



Holy crap i did not even notice that was a different headstock, and that THAT'S the one I have. Now that I look more carefully at the current Eclipse one, I'm with you... on that part, at least


----------



## JD27

A Cocklipse!  But seriously, no, never on an Eclipse.


----------



## feraledge

stevexc said:


> ...and the God of Mockups heard your plea, and lo from nothing (except for a couple reference pics) a mockup was created. Then did the God of Mockups gently place his forehead upon the palm of his of his left hand and sigh softly in despair at what his life has become...



I want to believe that you just heard "cockstock" and "mock up" being typed onto a forum and acted. 
You may not be the hero that SSO deserves, but you are the one that we so desperately needed.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I guess I'm in the minority. I love it.
> 
> I'm also a fan of the stubby Heritage Eclipse headstock on the Alex Skolnick model. I don't know, I'm weird.



Admittedly, the all black version looks better, IMO. But the Skolnick headstock is where we part ways completely. The regular Eclipse headstock is way better.


----------



## JD27

On a serious ESP note, they did switch back to the cockstock on all the 6 string E-II Horizons last year.


----------



## metallidude3

Steve, you're my hero. Much like Ferris Bueller is to Cameron.


----------



## feraledge

Seriously though, E-II Formula would be rad.


----------



## Zado




----------



## feraledge

All existing models. Not even a little tease?


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Those were Horizon HRF models, they have F-Series headstocks. They still use it on the 8 string model.



And the custom I have of it is fúcking AWESOME!


----------



## Blytheryn

I don't know why, and I really don't want to feel this way, but whenever I play an ESP E-II I feel like I'm playing a glorified LTD-1000. Anyone else feel it? The logo looks so wrong. Also, I think the dagger headstock looks best on Horizons. I like the cockstock, but the dagger kills. I might be biased because own a ESP Horizon with a dagger stock, buts it's the best guitar I've ever played.


----------



## Zado

feraledge said:


> All existing models. Not even a little tease?



Not at the moment 

Also,what's with that horizon's inlay?


----------



## JD27

Blytheryn said:


> I don't know why, and I really don't want to feel this way, but whenever I play an ESP E-II I feel like I'm playing a glorified LTD-1000. Anyone else feel it? The logo looks so wrong. Also, I think the dagger headstock looks best on Horizons. I like the cockstock, but the dagger kills. I might be biased because own a ESP Horizon with a dagger stock, buts it's the best guitar I've ever played.



Then look at the inlay at the 12th fret, still says ESP. No, I like my E-II M-1 just as much as the other 3 older Standards I have. Plays just as well and sounds awesome.


----------



## CaptainD00M

feraledge said:


> ^ There it is. I tapped my keyboard three times and said, "Gods of mock ups, make it be!"



Feraledge if you keep going you can become an Acolyte too. We can apply for tax exemption status in The Netherlands and Texas and get T shirts printed. We will do bi-monthly sacrifices involving Snikers and any other treats the great god of Mockups desires. 

Oh and all will be well, and we will rein act the coming of the light where the god of mockups enshrined the cockstock in the pantheon of Eclipse and did rest.

An whence he rested, the God doth put his hand on his face and did uttered ugh 



LOL I think I might have created a monster with that post where I made Stevexc a god


----------



## possumkiller

Dear ESP, 

Make it so and Ibanez will be forever dead to me.

Sincerely,
Charles


----------



## JD27

possumkiller said:


> Dear ESP,
> 
> Make it so and Ibanez will be forever dead to me.
> 
> Sincerely,
> Charles




Looks like a plain version of the EV-7.


----------



## possumkiller

JD27 said:


> Looks like a plain version of the EV-7.



The EV7 would be great without that ghastly pickguard that was taken off of a Traben bass or mid 2000s BC Rich import. Well a reversed headstock would be nice too not only for better string tension but it just looks right on the MII body. The EV7 is also a 27 inch scale though and these look to be 25.5.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Man, the EV-7 would have been perfect if it wasn't for that abomination of a pickguard. If it was a normal mirrored guard, I'd love it so much.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man, the EV-7 would have been perfect if it wasn't for that abomination of a pickguard. If it was a normal mirrored guard, I'd love it so much.



Thats not exactly the hardest mod in the world though. I must admit that that would kindle my interest if it was baritone and came without a floyd.


----------



## Blytheryn

JD27 said:


> Then look at the inlay at the 12th fret, still says ESP. No, I like my E-II M-1 just as much as the other 3 older Standards I have. Plays just as well and sounds awesome.



Very true. I've got to try out some more, but there's not much of a selection in my dinky Swedish town. I'm in Gothenburg for the week so I'll try and find some.


----------



## possumkiller

CaptainD00M said:


> Thats not exactly the hardest mod in the world though. I must admit that that would kindle my interest if it was baritone and came without a floyd.



It is a baritone. 


You could put a normal pickguard but there would still be a few extra holes left outside. Not something I would want on a brand new $2k guitar.


----------



## diablo_man

Bloody_Inferno said:


> canvas version of his Relentless Retribution finish. Which is cool.



They really used the Insanity Wolf on a guitar finish? lol


----------



## cpfc_fan

Guys...... It certainly appears he has a new axe. At least for rehearsals.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cpfc_fan said:


> Guys...... It certainly appears he has a new axe. At least for rehearsals.



It is indeed a new* axe.






*New in 2003



If you look closely, you can see the early 2000's LTD logo.


----------



## cpfc_fan

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It is indeed a new* axe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *New in 2003
> 
> 
> 
> If you look closely, you can see the early 2000's LTD logo.




Ahhhhhhhhh. You are indeed right!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Also, if you're interested in that guitar, just find an old LTD VB-200 or VB-300. The Grynch (the guitar pictured) is basically a VB-300 with a fancy paint job and replaced stock pickups. And yeah, the "B" does indeed mean "Baritone." It's a 27'' baritone he used for Drop G#, and in some occasions, C standard or drop C.


----------



## CaptainD00M

possumkiller said:


> It is a baritone.
> 
> 
> You could put a normal pickguard but there would still be a few extra holes left outside. Not something I would want on a brand new $2k guitar.



Looking at it I'm comfortable in stating that it would likely be 25.5"

Why put a normal pick guard that wouldn't line up properly when you have the original that you can use as a template. Its not all that hard to make your own pick guard out of easily obtainable materials, and if you don't feel comfortable doing it Im sure if you went to a hardware store and spoke to someone they would probably happily relive you of ten extra dollars on top of materials and make you what you want unless you want metal and then you need to go somewhere else.

With a 2K guitar I'd really hope it would something far less changeable, like Scale Length or Wood selection, than just a Pick Guard that would cause you to hold off on pulling the trigger.


----------



## Masoo2

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, if you're interested in that guitar, just find an old LTD VB-200 or VB-300. The Grynch (the guitar pictured) is basically a VB-300 with a fancy paint job and replaced stock pickups. And yeah, the "B" does indeed mean "Baritone." It's a 27'' baritone he used for Drop G#, and in some occasions, C standard or drop C.



Not to take this off of the topic, but what songs did James tune to Drop G# in?


----------



## ImNotAhab

Masoo2 said:


> Not to take this off of the topic, but what songs did James tune to Drop G# in?



Invisible Kid i believe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

ImNotAhab said:


> Invisible Kid i believe.



Yup, the one I posted above.



CaptainD00M said:


> Looking at it I'm comfortable in stating that it would likely be 25.5".



The EV-7 is a 27'' baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Double-post


----------



## Tisca




----------



## feraledge

^ I think there was a different shot of that in another thread. Forthcoming sig from a guitarist from Mice and Men, or whatever his band is called.
Still surprised that there has been no LTD M-I.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Yup. Same guitar shot without the headstock. 

For the record, it has a reverse ESP Vintage headstock in black.


----------



## Tisca

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, if you're interested in that guitar, just find *an old LTD VB-200 or VB-300*. The Grynch (the guitar pictured) is basically a VB-300 with a fancy paint job and replaced stock pickups. And yeah, the "B" does indeed mean "Baritone." It's a 27'' baritone he used for Drop G#, and in some occasions, C standard or drop C.



Not quite. The Grynch's quality is up there with high end Ltds and even Standards.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Tisca said:


> Not quite. The Grynch's quality is up there with high end Ltds and even Standards.



Well this was when they were still made in Korea.


----------



## Blytheryn

I want that Tele.


----------



## CaptainD00M

possumkiller said:


> It is a baritone.
> 
> 
> You could put a normal pickguard but there would still be a few extra holes left outside. Not something I would want on a brand new $2k guitar.



Dude I just realised I totally misread what you wrote. Sorry man for some reason I thought it was a question XD

Wait so it is a Baritone. But with a floyd for me, nope.

But seriously thats really cool.


----------



## Mathemagician

Hipshot. ESP. Hipshot. Do it.


----------



## Zado

Mathemagician said:


> Hipshot. ESP. Hipshot. Do it.



You asked...






How lucky can one be,ah?


oh and


----------



## chassless

^ i'm more excited about that headstock than hipshot xP


----------



## Tisca

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well this was when they were still made in Korea.



Could you elaborate?


----------



## stevexc

Tisca said:


> Could you elaborate?



The VB-200 and VB-300 were made in Korea at the time the Grynch was made, and were equivalent in quality with the high-end LTDs - it's only recently that everything below the Deluxe level was moved to Indonesia and/or China and the sub-1000 level quality dipped. The LTD Deluxe line didn't even exist until around 2005 - before that the 300 series was more often than not the highest-end variant of that shape under the LTD name (including the odd 350 or 307).


----------



## possumkiller

CaptainD00M said:


> Looking at it I'm comfortable in stating that it would likely be 25.5"
> 
> Why put a normal pick guard that wouldn't line up properly when you have the original that you can use as a template. Its not all that hard to make your own pick guard out of easily obtainable materials, and if you don't feel comfortable doing it Im sure if you went to a hardware store and spoke to someone they would probably happily relive you of ten extra dollars on top of materials and make you what you want unless you want metal and then you need to go somewhere else.
> 
> With a 2K guitar I'd really hope it would something far less changeable, like Scale Length or Wood selection, than just a Pick Guard that would cause you to hold off on pulling the trigger.



The odd shaped pick guard is just plain ugly. Of course you could use the same hideous pick guard as a template to make another grotesquely shaped pick guard from a different material. The gripe is the shape. If you tried to make a normal looking pick guard for it shaped like the KH4 there would be extra screw holes left outside of that outline. I actually did replace the pearl pick guard on my CS KH4 with a textured black single layer guard I made by tracing the original onto a spare case for a .44 mag Desert Eagle I had lying about.


----------



## Zado

Muh


----------



## Mathemagician

Saw it on Instagram. Another tuneomatic. #nahbruh


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Mathemagician said:


> Saw it on Instagram. Another tuneomatic. #nahbruh



You'rem gonna be out of luck. ESP is a company that fully embraces the Tune O Matic because a lot of us still like them. 

And holy ...., Max Cavalera is going back to his BC Rich roots, I see?


----------



## Zado

Some said it looks like Italy.

*offended*


----------



## Nag

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The EV-7 is a 27'' baritone.




*apparently*, it's not. seems to be a mistake on the website.

if it really is a baritone, I need 12 of them.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Nothing wrong with that BC Rich style guitar. Looks better than the older ones ESP used to do of the BC Rich style.


----------



## oversteve

stevexc said:


> The VB-200 and VB-300 were made in Korea at the time the Grynch was made, and were equivalent in quality with the high-end LTDs - it's only recently that everything below the Deluxe level was moved to Indonesia and/or China and the sub-1000 level quality dipped. The LTD Deluxe line didn't even exist until around 2005 - before that the 300 series was more often than not the highest-end variant of that shape under the LTD name (including the odd 350 or 307).



Deluxe line was introduced in 2002 and they coexisted, 200 and 300 had crappier hardware and pickups though greak MIK built quality, if I'm not mistaken in 2004 400 series appeared with better hardware and pups and all the 200-300 moved to China and Indo, and since 2009-10 400s moved to China as well, something like that


----------



## feraledge

Zado said:


> Muh



Straight fugly. Looks like an Axion and the M from the Metallica logo had an abortion.


----------



## JohnIce

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Max Cavalera is going back to his BC Rich *roots*, I see?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JohnIce said:


>


----------



## JD27

Appears to be a lower end 5 String Stream Bass.


----------



## stevexc

The Stream basses may be a little goofy looking but I'll be damned if they are not the most comfortable basses I've ever played.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The Stream basses grew on me, so I approve of this.


----------



## A-Branger

I think they are beautiful, with the right combination color of body/pickguard.

whish they did it in 24 frets..... and I know its possible since they did it in a few of the custom runs for the anyversary


----------



## GenghisCoyne

JD27 said:


> Appears to be a lower end 5 String Stream Bass.



hopefully they fix that sillyass headstock


----------



## sylcfh

Those other guitars look like something that would have a TOM.

Putting that bridge on a tele should be a crime against humanity. Someone call the UN.


----------



## nikt

Where is new Steph?


----------



## Bloodshredder

That green V has a bottle opener included!

Some cool ones, yes. Still waiting for them to blow my mind, though.


----------



## possumkiller

Yeah


----------



## cpfc_fan

possumkiller said:


> Yeah



This the old one?


----------



## possumkiller

Looks way better with an inline and no pickguard right?


----------



## metallidude3

Oh god! If that's real, I need 20.


----------



## possumkiller

It's just a mockup I made using the existing ESP V shape and just modifying the inside of the wings to make a straight 90 degree angle. It used to have a 3x3 and a pick guard with a ToM to look more Gibson-like.


----------



## bnzboy

For all you Reindeer fanatics out there (like myself):

Press Release 2015-10-22







I know I am definitely getting that no doubt about it. Reindeer+Ash+fixed bridge?! This is once in a life time deal for myself as I love Reindeer models and have been looking for one since 2004.


----------



## The Scenic View

nikt said:


> Where is new Steph?



Can we get more than black for once?


----------



## soylentgreene

Im diggin that green bass. Im a sucker for maple boards.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

bnzboy said:


> For all you Reindeer fanatics out there (like myself):
> 
> Press Release 2015-10-22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am definitely getting that no doubt about it. Reindeer+Ash+fixed bridge?! This is once in a life time deal for myself as I love Reindeer models and have been looking for one since 2004.



Gorgeous


----------



## Mprinsje

bnzboy said:


> For all you Reindeer fanatics out there (like myself):
> 
> Press Release 2015-10-22
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know I am definitely getting that no doubt about it. Reindeer+Ash+fixed bridge?! This is once in a life time deal for myself as I love Reindeer models and have been looking for one since 2004.



Goddamn Japan always getting the good stuff


----------



## Andromalia

Dat bevel.
Sorry, had to.


----------



## JD27

Nothing exciting for the next one...


----------



## A-Branger

soooooo exactly the same curent ec1000qm model, but... without the abalone. Seems they are finally listening


----------



## JD27

A-Branger said:


> soooooo exactly the same curent ec1000qm model, but... without the abalone. Seems they are finally listening



Hey, it's different... it's a EC-401QM.


----------



## Zado

No abalone and satin..would have been great 6-7 years ag


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> soooooo exactly the same curent ec1000qm model, but... without the abalone. Seems they are finally listening



They've been listening since like 2012. They've been introducing abalone-less Deluxe series guitars for the passed 3 years now. Hell, the majority of the Deluxe series is abalone-less nowadays. 

Schecter did the same thing around the same time, and people still assume they're nothing but an abalone factory.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass

I like it ...but yeah, not really radically new/different.


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


> Hey, it's different... it's a EC-401QM.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Zado said:


>



If it's a Max Cavalera sig, it's got 2 too many strings


----------



## manu80

especially for a guy who barely play guitar anymore live....
funny shape though..


----------



## sylcfh

Looks like a reworked version of these Japanese off brand "Killer":









They have a model called the Fascist. 


Killer Guitar??????????????


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I KNEW that it looked familiar for some reason. Couldn't put my finger on it. 

Speaking of Killer, ESP needs to make those available in the US one day.


----------



## Blytheryn

KG-PRIME GLORY LINE???KG-???????????????????30???????

That guitar is DAAAMN fine.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Boy, I sure love having a "Hard Malpe" neck on my guitar


----------



## wannabguitarist

Zeno said:


> Boy, I sure love having a "Hard *Malepole*" neck on my guitar


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Not sure if this counts, but...

Traveler Guitar LTD EC-1






Interesting, to say the least.


----------



## stevexc

I would totally get one of those. That's awesome.


----------



## feraledge

I'm totally down to think about it. Would certainly try it if I came across it in person.


----------



## sylcfh

Hopefully it doesn't feel as awkward to play sitting down as the EG-1.


----------



## Millul

If ESP ever comes out with a fixed bridge (even better if Hipshot/flatmount style) M-II, I'll be in lotsa troubles...


----------



## cpfc_fan

Nice new colour on the 2016 USA ESP


----------



## BucketheadRules

sylcfh said:


> Looks like a reworked version of these Japanese off brand "Killer":
> 
> They have a model called the Fascist.



And another called the Violator  (the neck joint of that one is described as "semi deep insert"...)

Not an "off brand" though! They're very expensive I think.

The brand was set up by Loudness guitarist Akira Takasaki, who is awesome.

My favourite model is this one:


----------



## JD27

cpfc_fan said:


> Nice new colour on the 2016 USA ESP



Oh so tasty, looking forward to see what they have for the USAs this year.


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

Not gonna lie, I want that Traveller EC-1


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zeno said:


> Not gonna lie, I want that Traveller EC-1



Probably the closest thing we'll get to a headless ESP/LTD in a long while.


----------



## A-Branger

I cant find the picture address to copy here, but

https://instagram.com/p/9wuLoowiMt/

from the ESP instagram at the bass Player live show. Seems ESP is jumping on the fanned basses too. One bass is the lineup, maybe a prototype to see how ppl reacts


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Cockstock, fanned fret, and SN P/J bass?

I'm looking forward to their basses this year. 

Also, either I'm seeing things, or that cockstock bass has a longer scale than the others.


----------



## BlueTrident

I'm personally hoping to see an update with the SC-607b, either fretboard wood or colour. 90% of the guitars that Stef plays is a wacky colour of some kind and it would be cool if ESP added a variety of colours to that line. Although the same can be said for a lot of other models ahah


----------



## Devyn Eclipse Nav

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, either I'm seeing things, or that cockstock bass has a longer scale than the others.



I think it is, because I measured the screen, and compared it to the other 5 and 6 string that are also on that table, and the cockstock one was 5cm from the nut to the front of the bridgeplate, vs the others being 5cm from the nut to the back of the bridgeplate


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

You wanted Hipshots?
You're getting Hipshots.







By the looks of it, though, this is a lower-end model. Probably the budget version of the SN-1000.


----------



## MFB

Gimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimmegimme.

edit: seriously though. White body, SMALL dot inlays, flatmount bridge, HSS, hot DAMN.


----------



## JD27

Yeah definitely lower end with those pickups, looks awesome though. Has the Jake E Lee vibe.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It also appears to only have 22 frets, instead of the 24 frets the FR version has. I guess they might introduce a budget 24-fret FR one as well, and this will be the more "vintage" one.


----------



## MFB

Here's to hoping they don't kill all my hopes for it by slapping a 3x3 headstock on it instead of their more traditional inline-6


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MFB said:


> Here's to hoping they don't kill all my hopes for it by slapping a 3x3 headstock on it instead of their more traditional inline-6



Highly doubt it'll happen.


----------



## Zado

Gettin hipshots n bonerz.


----------



## electriceye

Mprinsje said:


> Goddamn Japan always getting the good stuff



What's "good" about that monstrosity? I'm being serious. Looks ugly and uncomfortable as hell.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You wanted Hipshots?
> You're getting Hipshots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the looks of it, though, this is a lower-end model. Probably the budget version of the SN-1000.



Holly moses, that is dangerously close to desirable by me. Its a strat, its hard tail, it has a hipshot, it has humbuckers and single coils.
If the body isn't basswood I may want one bad.

Yet it lacks: A 7th string, and 26.5+ scale. 

[EDIT]
I guess It could work as a Maiden Tribute guitar, as its dangerously like Adrian Smith's Jackson.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's most likely gonna be basswood.  The SN1000 is a basswood body.


----------



## HotKarl

I am no expert, but it looks to me like the "LTD Fixed Bridge" on the TE-406 models.




TE-406 SWS - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Zado

Incoming (dont ask me when) ESP EII HRF, 8 strings with FR in white pearl finish


----------



## A-Branger

yup, its the "cheap" hipshot look a like bridge the other guitars have. even the AW7.

same goes for other brands. I notice the OLA washburns and the new Chapman guitars come with the same bridge. Some asian guy in his factory are making good money lol


----------



## chassless

^ how can you tell them apart ?


----------



## A-Branger

have a look at these photos, from the washburn solars

the hipshot bridge is more round and "neat" looking, plus usually the springs are in chrome not in black. The copy bridges are more "square" in shape























dont see much wrong with the copy bridge, it still should be nice to play, plus if you really want a hipshot it should be a easy swap


----------



## chassless

so wait, some AW-7's have the original bridge and some don't?


----------



## Stooge1996

chassless said:


> so wait, some AW-7's have the original bridge and some don't?



More than likely people have bought hipshot's and replaced the stock bridge


----------



## A-Branger

chassless said:


> so wait, some AW-7's have the original bridge and some don't?



I found that pic on this forum, that was one of the prototypes. All AW7s come with the generic bridge, unless someone change it later


----------



## sylcfh

The "Hipshot" bridges are made by Wilkinson.


----------



## Edika

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Also, either I'm seeing things, or that cockstock bass has a longer scale than the others.



So many silly puns coming to mind by this sentence.

Some of these models are really tasty. Especially that maple fretboard, blue flamed maple strat like guitar is classy as hell.


----------



## Pikka Bird

A-Branger said:


> ...the new Chapman guitars come with the same bridge.



Yeah, and someone really should get on Rob's case about that. Not that they use the bridge, but the fact that he keeps saying that the new models come with Hipshot bridges, when they clearly do not. Same for the specs lists on the website.


----------



## oneblackened

Yep, I swapped the bridge on my AW7. Was a vast improvement over the stock one.


----------



## Justin Bailey

feraledge said:


> I'm totally down to think about it. Would certainly try it if I came across it in person.



Totally down to think about it. Wow. What commitment.


----------



## stevexc

Justin Bailey said:


> Totally down to think about it. Wow. What commitment.


----------



## NeglectedField

That B&W axe has major Jake E Lee vibes. A good alternative for those of us who can't afford that Charvel.


----------



## Millul

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> You wanted Hipshots?
> You're getting Hipshots.



If they do this to the M-II or M-I, I'll be getting poorer very fast.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> It's most likely gonna be basswood.  The SN1000 is a basswood body.



Well, I guess my wallets safe till that C7-Tele comes along


----------



## feraledge

Am I the only one who gets disappointed when the preview is a bass?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Am I the only one who gets disappointed when the preview is a bass?



Probably not, but since I'm getting more into bass, it interests me since they're introducing a fanned-fret and possibly another 35'' bass.


----------



## Nitrobattery

New Evertune loaded Andy James model. Will definitely be buying the white one.


----------



## JD27

Didn't know he was an Evertune guy, looks good in white though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


> Didn't know he was an Evertune guy, looks good in white though.



A lot of people seem to be getting turned onto ETs.

I doubt this will happen, but I'd like to see ESP release some non-Deluxe series stuff with Evertunes. I'd imagine a Evertune-equipped EC-401, M/MH-401, or TE-406 would be a good way to introduce more people to the system. 

Also, if you're interested in a brand-new ESP, they got a clearance sell going on their site. 

Products - Model Clearance Sale - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

From what I can see thats new and hasn't been shared...

New Michael Wilton ESP sig slightly based off his old Empire guitar. (EDIT: Actually, it's based on a Mike Learn/Boogie Bodies guitar he had made awhile back)
Faded blue Eclipse 7-string with a maple board. Not sure who would use this? (EDIT: *Zack Householder sig according to Smoked Porter*)
AW-7 with a natural unfinished top. Possibly a baritone?
New budget Kirk Hammett (based on his old reliced KH-2) and Snakebytes (budget version of the LTD?).
Ebony-boarded Ben Savage sig.
Stef-7 and Stef-8 with Fluence pickups.
New ESP USA Eclipses. Some new finishes and a Floyd Rose-equipped one.
George Lynch's Tiger Burst guitar being re-released, as well as his Mr Scary carved guitar being released.
A silver guitar with a mirror pickguard. Possibly a 7-string? 
Another possible 7-string equipped with Fluence pickups.
Tom Araya's new FRX sig models.
Marco Mendoza's P/J
24-fret versions of the LTD TE-406/407.
Maple-boarded M-series LTD with Seymour Duncans
Red M-series with EMG pickups and a bound rosewood/ebony board with offset dots
Faded blue Horizon with a Hipshot/Fauxshot
A desert camo M-series LTD
H-H Telecasters with pickguards, 24 frets, and Fauxshot bridges. Red/maple, burst/rosewood, and white/rosewood.
....ton more SN-series stuff. What interests me is the black, maple-boarded SN with white pickguard/pickups. 
4-string and 5-string fanned-fret LTD B-series. The fan looks a LOT wider than Ibanez's.
SN-series basses.
EDIT: Possible new LTD Viper Baritone as well?
EDIT2: I just realized 2 of those Eclipses in the front aren't USA ones. The black one is a 40th anniversary model, and the olive green one might be an ESP Original.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> From what I can see thats new and hasn't been shared...
> 
> New Michael Wilton ESP sig slightly based off his old Empire guitar.
> Faded blue Eclipse 7-string with a maple board. Not sure who would use this?
> AW-7 with a natural unfinished top.
> New budget Kirk Hammett (based on his old reliced KH-2) and Snakebytes (budget version of the LTD?).
> Ebony-boarded Ben Savage sig.
> Stef-7 with Fluence pickups.
> New ESP USA Eclipses. Some new finishes and a Floyd Rose-equipped one.
> George Lynch's Tiger Burst guitar being re-released, as well as his Mr Scary carved guitar being released.
> A silver guitar with a mirror pickguard. Possibly a 7-string?
> Another possible 7-string equipped with Fluence pickups.
> Tom Araya's new FRX sig models.
> Marco Mendoza's P/J
> 24-fret versions of the LTD TE-406/407.
> Maple-boarded M-series LTD with Seymour Duncans
> Red M-series with EMG pickups and a bound rosewood/ebony board with offset dots
> Faded blue Horizon with a Hipshot/Fauxshot
> A desert camo M-series LTD
> H-H Telecasters with pickguards, 24 frets, and Fauxshot bridges. Red/maple, burst/rosewood, and white/rosewood.
> ....ton more SN-series stuff. What interests me is the black, maple-boarded SN with white pickguard/pickups.
> 4-string and 5-string fanned-fret LTD B-series. The fan looks a LOT wider than Ibanez's.
> SN-series basses.




Yeah that is the AW-7B, looked like a MH-1000 with the flatmount bridge. But did I spot a Baritone Viper at the end of the wall?


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I saw two Vipers, but didn't know what to make of them.


----------



## CaptainD00M

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I saw two Vipers, but didn't know what to make of them.



I've kinda given up hope on the Viper-7 String Baritone, I've also kinda given up hope that other than that Schecter Tele there will be much next year that makes me go 

Its probably a good thing. Then I can spend cash on my recording rig and some wood for a build.

[EDIT]

OMG 999 posts


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I saw two Vipers, but didn't know what to make of them.



First one looked to be either a 401 or 1000, probably the later, the 1000s have had pickguards recently. Second was probably a 401B LTD judging by the rest of the LTDs surrounding it, but definitely looks like a Baritone. Kind of hard to tell with the quality of the video. Also, looks like maybe those TE's could be 1000s, they appear to be a little more decorated than a TE-406.


----------



## Smoked Porter

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Faded blue Eclipse 7-string with a maple board. Not sure who would use this?



I'm pretty sure that's the new Zach Householder sig. I saw Whitechapel live last week and he was playing either that or his ESP Custom Shop version, couldn't tell from where I was at.

From his Instagram:
https://instagram.com/p/xiDaEGOsBz/?taken-by=zachapel


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Daaaayum, HUGE improvement from his previous sig.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Right? This one has a lot more personality. I'm sure the old one was a fine guitar, just going off of how much I love my AW-7, but it certainly didn't set itself apart from the pack much.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

That was my main gripe with it. It was too much like the already-existing MH-417. THis is SOO much better and unique.


----------



## Smoked Porter

Also:

EDIT: These are for the ESP, not LTD, so there could be a couple differences.


> zachapel Short rundown for Specs: Mahogany body, maple top, 26.50 inch maple set neck, maple fretboard, tilt back headstock, Gotoh locking tuners, carbon fiber nut, Dimarzio D activator pickups bridge and neck, 1 volume knob so there's no tone knob or capacitors in the signal chain, tune-o-matic bridge, body is the thickness of a Gibson Les Paul which adds tons of warmth and thickness to the tone (thanks @marklewis720 )


I was planning on saving up for the AW-7B already, but the unique look of this and those specs at least makes me consider picking this up too later on, which wasn't the case with the old ZH-7. Plus, my first decent guitar was an Epiphone Les Paul Standard that my parents bought me (still got it), so LP style guitars feel like home to me.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

> 26.50 inch maple set neck
> 1 volume knob so there's no tone knob or capacitors in the signal chain
> body is the thickness of a Gibson Les Paul which adds tons of warmth and thickness to the tone









This guy went from making my least favorite 7-string to making the 7-string I'm gassing the most over ATM.


----------



## Smoked Porter

I shoulde've noted those were the specs for the ESP custom though, and not the LTD. Looking at the video, it's hard for me to tell if it's the full thickness/CTM style body or the regular EC style. Hopefully the former, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot

Here's hoping for a blank fretboard, something about block inlays on maple just irks me.


----------



## Jake

That ZH has me super interested actually, always been a sucker for blue eclipses and this one is super classy.


----------



## JD27

Smoked Porter said:


> I shoulde've noted those were the specs for the ESP custom though, and not the LTD. Looking at the video, it's hard for me to tell if it's the full thickness/CTM style body or the regular EC style. Hopefully the former, but it wouldn't be a dealbreaker for me.



That one is pretty sick and it is full thickness, found more shots.

https://www.instagram.com/p/4Fssz7OsBc/?taken-by=zachapel


----------



## Hollowway

feraledge said:


> Am I the only one who gets disappointed when the preview is a bass?



 Ahhh, poor bassists. I play, too, but I totally get where you're coming from.

And I think it's time I got famous, and got a sig so I could make all you ....ers start playing fanned 8s!  I have no heroes to look up to, in the sig department!


----------



## feraledge

I see and hear the dudes from Beyond Creation demolish their Strandberg fanned 8s and it makes me want to try it, then I pick up an 8 and go whimpering back to 6. 
And I'm not getting famous anytime soon, so my Custom ESP will have to do!


----------



## Pikka Bird

There's a koa topped HRF (I think) in that video that's not on their site... Any info on that?



Smoked Porter said:


> Right? This one has a lot more personality. I'm sure the old one was a fine guitar, just going off of how much I love my AW-7, but it certainly didn't set itself apart from the pack much.



Halfway agreed, but I did like the satin finish on a figured top, which we don't see too often from the big boys, and the block inlays. In fact, I'm getting kinda inspired for a custom kind of thing based on it...


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


> That one is pretty sick and it is full thickness, found more shots.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/4Fssz7OsBc/?taken-by=zachapel



never knew the lack of love for his old sig. the ZH7 it was on my top choices to get for a 7 string. Problem was my lack of money lol... bills dam bills.... also the fact that barely anyone stock them, and was hard to see a real photo of one.

I kinda dig this new one?... I love eclipses, and having a 7 string in a normal scale and 24 frets is pretty cool. That blue top is amazing and Im almost sold on those features but..... I would prefer ebony board, although this mapple board is kinda growing on me......

but now my issue with it..... his signature on the headstock, it doesnt look bad, but I preffer his name to not be there, but even worse is the band logo in the fretboard. Its a cool band, but I dnt really care about them, so not really keen to have a logo of a band on a fretboard that I do not listen to at all.

but the main thing its killing it for me its the cream binding (why not white...whyyyyy), and the natural wood sides and back. This could have look soo much better with black sides/back and white binding.

either way, pretty cool to have a new different guitar out there


----------



## JD27

A-Branger said:


> never knew the lack of love for his old sig. the ZH7 it was on my top choices to get for a 7 string. Problem was my lack of money lol... bills dam bills.... also the fact that barely anyone stock them, and was hard to see a real photo of one.
> 
> I kinda dig this new one?... I love eclipses, and having a 7 string in a normal scale and 24 frets is pretty cool. That blue top is amazing and Im almost sold on those features but..... I would prefer ebony board, although this mapple board is kinda growing on me......
> 
> but now my issue with it..... his signature on the headstock, it doesnt look bad, but I preffer his name to not be there, but even worse is the band logo in the fretboard. Its a cool band, but I dnt really care about them, so not really keen to have a logo of a band on a fretboard that I do not listen to at all.
> 
> 
> 
> but the main thing its killing it for me its the cream binding (why not white...whyyyyy), and the natural wood sides and back. This could have look soo much better with black sides/back and white binding.
> 
> either way, pretty cool to have a new different guitar out there



Well that one is his custom ESP. Doubt we would see an exact replica of it in the LTD line.


----------



## JD27

feraledge said:


> I see and hear the dudes from Beyond Creation demolish their Strandberg fanned 8s and it makes me want to try it, then I pick up an 8 and go whimpering back to 6.
> And I'm not getting famous anytime soon, so my Custom ESP will have to do!



Those dudes just make me want to quit period.


----------



## cpfc_fan

JD27 said:


> Those dudes just make me want to quit period.



Not a massive fan of theirs myself. But there are guitarists out there that make me go "fúck you and your 18 hour a day practising to get better!" lol.


----------



## Triple-J

Guys....is this new? 










*ESP Ltd H-1007B Koa Natural Gloss*
Exotic Hawaiian Koa veneer top
Mahogany body
5 piece maple/ bubinga neck through construction with an extra thin U neck
24 x jumbo fret
Ebony fingerboard
27" scale length
Black hardware
EMG 81-7HX/ 60HX Pickups
Hip Shot bridge with string through body

Guitarguitar has this in stock already I love the look of it and I'm surprised to see ESP/LTD move towards using legit Hipshot on their 7's instead of the usual Tonepros bridge but at £1,108 it's pretty expensive for a LTD.​


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I don't think I remember a 7string one from last year. 

But a 27'' baritone with EMGs with a unique spin piques my interest.


----------



## JD27

Triple-J said:


> Guys....is this new?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *ESP Ltd H-1007B Koa Natural Gloss*
> Exotic Hawaiian Koa veneer top
> Mahogany body
> 5 piece maple/ bubinga neck through construction with an extra thin U neck
> 24 x jumbo fret
> Ebony fingerboard
> 27" scale length
> Black hardware
> EMG 81-7HX/ 60HX Pickups
> Hip Shot bridge with string through body
> 
> Guitarguitar has this in stock already I love the look of it and I'm surprised to see ESP/LTD move towards using legit Hipshot on their 7's instead of the usual Tonepros bridge but at £1,108 it's pretty expensive for a LTD.​



Was a Summer NAMM release with the Koa M-1000 and EC-1000 models. 

ESP LTD H-1007 Baritone Scale Koa Natural Gloss Electric Guitar | 6-String.com


----------



## Smoked Porter

Man, LTD is killing me with all these new models they've been showing since summer. I'm really liking that there are more pickguards. The new Whitechapel sigs, SN-1000s, other Snappers, possible budget Snakebyte, red/maple HH tele, white/black Jim Root tele look-alike, and that Koa H-1007B are all right up my alley. Like, goddamn.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

If this is indeed a baritone Viper (which it looks to be), and has a normal hardtail bridge as opposed to a Tune-o-Matic, I think I may have found my next guitar purchase!


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


> Well that one is his custom ESP. Doubt we would see an exact replica of it in the LTD line.



yeah true that. Also maybe he might dont have a signature line anymore? and this is just a private custom?

either way I love the blue top with black hardware


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

A-Branger said:


> yeah true that. Also maybe he might dont have a signature line anymore? and this is just a private custom?
> 
> either way I love the blue top with black hardware



One of the first guitars we see in the video is his new sig.






As well as that pickguarded 7-string silver LTD that I need to know more about.


----------



## possumkiller

Silver M2 seven would be awesome if it has a Floyd and not what looks to be a bigass square evertune bridge...


No lock nut so I think it is an evertune. Oh well maybe 2017...


----------



## The Scenic View

All I ask is that we bring back the colour into the Carpenter line!


----------



## JD27

The Scenic View said:


> All I ask is that we bring back the colour into the Carpenter line!



You can have any color you want, as long as it is black.


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass




----------



## Veritech Zero

With that burst and control scheme I'm going to say that is a new Alex Skolnick signature... Which means it is going to have that horrid headstock on it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDOT: Nevermind. It's not.

Actually ....ing happy it's an Alex Skolnick model. Means it's an LTD, and I can actually afford it.


----------



## Zado

Veritech Zero said:


> With that burst and control scheme I'm going to say that is a new Alex Skolnick signature... Which means it is going to have that horrid headstock on it.



Am I the only one loving his sig's headstock?


----------



## JD27

That's interesting, definitely has the right inlays for his signature. Didn't expect a Floyd, he has been using hardtails for a long time now.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


> Am I the only one loving his sig's headstock?



I like it more than the standard Eclipse headstock, so you're not alone.



JD27 said:


> That's interesting, definitely has the right inlays for his signature. Didn't expect a Floyd, he has been using hardtails for a long time now.




I'm not sure if he still does it, but back when he was using Gibsons (and maybe Heritages?), he'd still sometimes use an Ibanez when he needed to use a tremolo.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Huh. Perhaps I'm alone in thinking it looks terrible?

I think it looks good on the Horizon model, just not the eclipse.


----------



## bhakan

CaptainD00M said:


> I've kinda given up hope on the Viper-7 String Baritone


Just so you're aware, these do exist. I own one and it's my absolute favorite guitar. They're called Viper SL7's. It's a japan only original series guitar, but they pop up on rare occasions over here if you keep an eye out.


----------



## NeglectedField

In that vid, I spot some passive basses. That makes me happy. As does some more T-models. Shame they had to make that white hardtail ST-model have a non-matching headstock though.


----------



## wiretap

New USA..


----------



## OmegaSlayer

The control knobs colour totally destroy the flavour of the guitar.


----------



## Zado

It looks immense, but yeah, the knob placement ...


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well it IS the same knob placement they've had for years... Is it really surprising?


----------



## gunch

cream pickup rings, amber speed knobs


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

silverabyss said:


> cream pickup rings, amber speed knobs



Just like the other ESP USA models.


----------



## feraledge

If there's ever been a reason to pass on a $4000 guitar, it is definitely $10 worth of knobs.


----------



## xwmucradiox

BrailleDecibel said:


> If this is indeed a baritone Viper (which it looks to be), and has a normal hardtail bridge as opposed to a Tune-o-Matic, I think I may have found my next guitar purchase!



Hopefully its not from their Chinese line. I have an EC401B I use on tour currently and the construction quality is abysmal. The fretwork was horrendous out of the box too.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

xwmucradiox said:


> Hopefully its not from their Chinese line. I have an EC401B I use on tour currently and the construction quality is abysmal. The fretwork was horrendous out of the box too.



Thanks for the heads-up! If I do wind up getting this, I will keep an eye out for problems like that.


----------



## GuitarFactoryDylan

Was hoping for some more interesting stuff than this years line-up but so far the previews aren't really doing it for me.


----------



## wiretap

I personally like the knobs with cream rings. More "classic" looking.


----------



## BlueTrident

those new SC's look like they're still sporting rosewood fingerboards ://///


----------



## Sicarius

BrailleDecibel said:


> If this is indeed a baritone Viper (which it looks to be), and has a normal hardtail bridge as opposed to a Tune-o-Matic, I think I may have found my next guitar purchase!



This picture is so terrible it almost looks like a carved top viper. 

Which makes me want it. But I know better than to trust ESP with making one unless it's a $4k Kaoru signature.


----------



## OmegaSlayer

feraledge said:


> If there's ever been a reason to pass on a $4000 guitar, it is definitely $10 worth of knobs.



Indeed, but is also true that "I spent $4000 on a guitar AND I have even to replace the knobs because ESP used the hardware they spared from other guitars, without noticing the colour combo looks like alien vomit"
Because here it's not a matter of I like dome or speed or vintage knobs more, it's a matter that who placed that colour combo was at colour blind to say the least (or they recycled the hardware, which is far worse on a $4000 guitar).
This is not an attack on ESP, that is a general consideration.


----------



## Zado




----------



## gnoll

OmegaSlayer said:


> Indeed, but is also true that "I spent $4000 on a guitar AND I have even to replace the knobs because ESP used the hardware they spared from other guitars, without noticing the colour combo looks like alien vomit"
> Because here it's not a matter of I like dome or speed or vintage knobs more, it's a matter that who placed that colour combo was at colour blind to say the least (or they recycled the hardware, which is far worse on a $4000 guitar).
> This is not an attack on ESP, that is a general consideration.



I thought the color combination looked great. And I'm not color blind.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Zado said:


>








About time we got a Triryche sig model. Didn't like the skulls or the demon.

Now if only it had a reverse pointy stock...








gnoll said:


> I thought the color combination looked great. And I'm not color blind.



 Black rings and chrome knobs would have made it look too plain.


----------



## cpfc_fan

Don't mind the colour on that USA but given the choices I've seen so far I think I picked the right one in the teaburst.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands




----------



## Blood Tempest

Was hoping we would get an 8 string Viper similar to Zoli's from Ektomorf. 

https://www.instagram.com/p/-vkKFWIN7r/?taken-by=zolifarkas_ektomorf


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blood Tempest said:


> Was hoping we would get an 8 string Viper similar to Zoli's from Ektomorf.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/-vkKFWIN7r/?taken-by=zolifarkas_ektomorf



That is definitely a nice Viper! Kinda weird that he tunes it to Ab, though...makes me wonder if he has two drone high E strings on there, Wes Borland-style.


----------



## Blood Tempest

I'm sure their music won't be a topic of popular opinion here since he (as well as the other guitarist) doesn't use every string in every song, but it would be really great to see an 8 string Viper. I loved the 7 string Vipers. I regret selling mine. I just prefer 6's and 8's. For whatever reason, 7's and I don't mesh anymore. Personal preference.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blood Tempest said:


> I'm sure their music won't be a topic of popular opinion here since he (as well as the other guitarist) doesn't use every string in every song, but it would be really great to see an 8 string Viper. I loved the 7 string Vipers. I regret selling mine. I just prefer 6's and 8's. For whatever reason, 7's and I don't mesh anymore. Personal preference.



I agree that their music probably isn't very popular here, but I do love me some Ektomorf.  The same thing happened with me and 8-strings...I could never put the low F# to any use that didn't sound like djent, and I eventually just got tired of trying to make it work. I'm probably gonna sell my RG8 and put it towards that baritone Viper I posted earlier in the thread.


----------



## Blood Tempest

BrailleDecibel said:


> I agree that their music probably isn't very popular here, but I do love me some Ektomorf.  The same thing happened with me and 8-strings...I could never put the low F# to any use that didn't sound like djent, and I eventually just got tired of trying to make it work. I'm probably gonna sell my RG8 and put it towards that baritone Viper I posted earlier in the thread.



Ektomorf is a great band. People don't realize their sound started before the famous "Roots" sound that Sepultura had, so I feel they get a bad wrap for no reason. Not every band has to shred all the time. That being said, I find myself using D standard and C standard for tunings the most. And if I decide I want to go lower, I go REALLY lower. E or D standard on an 8. For whatever reason, B, A, and F just don't do it for me. And I'd much rather tune that way on an 8, so as to not lose any high end. It's all preference. And sure, I could tune that low on a 6. I just don't WANT to.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blood Tempest said:


> Ektomorf is a great band. People don't realize their sound started before the famous "Roots" sound that Sepultura had, so I feel they get a bad wrap for no reason. Not every band has to shred all the time. That being said, I find myself using D standard and C standard for tunings the most. And if I decide I want to go lower, I go REALLY lower. E or D standard on an 8. For whatever reason, B, A, and F just don't do it for me. And I'd much rather tune that way on an 8, so as to not lose any high end. It's all preference. And sure, I could tune that low on a 6. I just don't WANT to.



It's cool that there's someone else on here that "gets" Ektomorf...it seems like the comments section of every YouTube vid I find on them is just hate for them sounding like Sepultura or Soulfly, even though Ektomorf formed in 1994 (I think  ). And I'm a drop-A guy all the way, and have also started experimenting with Ab, so that bari Viper will be perfect for me...I have a Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster that I love, and it would be awesome to have a baritone Viper, since I own a Viper 104 bass that's served me well, and it would be sweet to have a guitar counterpart to it.


----------



## Blood Tempest

BrailleDecibel said:


> It's cool that there's someone else on here that "gets" Ektomorf...it seems like the comments section of every YouTube vid I find on them is just hate for them sounding like Sepultura or Soulfly, even though Ektomorf formed in 1994 (I think  ). And I'm a drop-A guy all the way, and have also started experimenting with Ab, so that bari Viper will be perfect for me...I have a Fender Blacktop Baritone Telecaster that I love, and it would be awesome to have a baritone Viper, since I own a Viper 104 bass that's served me well, and it would be sweet to have a guitar counterpart to it.



They formed in 1993, first album in 1994 (well, demo), so yeah, you nailed it. Those comments always make my blood boil. No one takes time to research anything, but hey, they are going to compare them to the more popular band, so I guess I get it. I love experimenting with tunings, but I find myself coming back to the same ones a lot. I already have an 8, but I'd love to have one in E or D all the time, and then one for complete experimentation. Assuming all of the 2016 models have been seen, I'm going to guess I won't be buying an 8 string Viper  Damn it.


----------



## BrailleDecibel

Blood Tempest said:


> They formed in 1993, first album in 1994 (well, demo), so yeah, you nailed it. Those comments always make my blood boil. No one takes time to research anything, but hey, they are going to compare them to the more popular band, so I guess I get it. I love experimenting with tunings, but I find myself coming back to the same ones a lot. I already have an 8, but I'd love to have one in E or D all the time, and then one for complete experimentation. Assuming all of the 2016 models have been seen, I'm going to guess I won't be buying an 8 string Viper  Damn it.



That's how I am with the bari Viper, I'd like to have it for drop-A, and have my Tele in Ab full-time, or vice-versa, depending on which guitar sounds/plays best in each tuning. And yeah, those comments also make my blood boil...just because a song is easy to play doesn't mean it deserves to be bashed on. You don't usually see fans of bands like that going around to tech-death videos and bashing on them because they shred so much...why can't we all just get along?


----------



## Blood Tempest

BrailleDecibel said:


> That's how I am with the bari Viper, I'd like to have it for drop-A, and have my Tele in Ab full-time, or vice-versa, depending on which guitar sounds/plays best in each tuning. And yeah, those comments also make my blood boil...just because a song is easy to play doesn't mean it deserves to be bashed on. You don't usually see fans of bands like that going around to tech-death videos and bashing on them because they shred so much...why can't we all just get along?



Exactly. The real crime is there is most likely no 8 string Viper happening


----------



## CaptainD00M

BrailleDecibel said:


> And yeah, those comments also make my blood boil...just because a song is easy to play doesn't mean it deserves to be bashed on.



Many of metals most memorable riffs are absurdly simple, I mean look at Iommi, and yet what an incredible sound. 

I remember when I was in my teens going through a huge Vai/Symphony X phase and I commented to my Dad that Iommi's riffs were hella simple and that anyone could have come up with it. His reply really stuck with me:

'Sure it might not be technical, but he was the guy who came up with it. How many people can easily hum a Vai song?'


----------



## chassless

^ i can hum an AAL track easy  but i truly agree your dad's point. it's not just a matter of taste. it's about recognizing the contribution and the ingenuity of pioneers like Iommi.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

CaptainD00M said:


> How many people can easily hum a Vai song?'







Seems pretty easy to me.


----------



## CaptainD00M

^^

Yeah I don't disagree. I just didn't want to misrepresent the old man 

But I think you get me, it might only be an A5 power chord with vibrato but it doesn't have to only be technical as **** to be good, and hell no one does that A5 power chord with vibrato quite like Iommi, Page or Young and Young etc...


----------



## A-Branger

seems like a big fan (bigger than the ibanez for sure). But I think the parallel fret should be further down in the fretboard (on the 7th?) rather than on the 12th?, so the lower part of the fretboard (and most used) should be with less fan?

either way, looks cool, and I like the choice of model they pick for the fan bass


----------



## ThePIGI King

^ Uh, dude, I dunno if it's your eyes or mine, but the parallel is on the 9th...


----------



## A-Branger

lol you are right, I saw it on a tiny sreen at first. I was thinking more of the 11-10 fret, but I say 12th because I though it was "standard", im not much familiar with fan instruments 

ups


----------



## chaneisa

I'm insanely excited about that bass. I hope there's a 5-string version.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

EDIT: Nevermind, could have sworn I saw a prototype.


----------



## Blitzie

A-Branger said:


> seems like a big fan (bigger than the ibanez for sure). But I think the parallel fret should be further down in the fretboard (on the 7th?) rather than on the 12th?, so the lower part of the fretboard (and most used) should be with less fan?
> 
> either way, looks cool, and I like the choice of model they pick for the fan bass



I don't even play bass. That's the sexiest bass I've ever seen.


----------



## Spicypickles

I do very much like that bass, but im hoping that it's at least 36.5" or so on the top end.


----------



## Zado




----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Who's money do I have to steal to get all those Eclipses?


----------



## Andromalia

Blood Tempest said:


> Ektomorf is a great band. People don't realize their sound started before the famous "Roots" sound that Sepultura had, so I feel they get a bad wrap for no reason.



Didn't know that band, yes, it sounds 'a bit' like Sepultura which isn't bad, but using twice the number of strings Max did is blasphemy.


----------



## Zhysick

Andromalia said:


> but using twice the number of strings Max did is blasphemy.


 

LOL!


----------



## Smoked Porter

Where did you find those pics Zado? I sure hope they haven't decided against having a blue ZH Eclipse.


----------



## Zado

Smoked Porter said:


> Where did you find those pics Zado? I sure hope they haven't decided against having a blue ZH Eclipse.



Posted on FB by Gear Orphanage


----------



## JD27

That ZH Eclipse is also Baritone.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

JD27 said:


>


----------



## Smoked Porter

Zado said:


> Posted on FB by Gear Orphanage


Cool, thanks. I'm digging that the AW-7B prototype on their site has a satin neck.

So fresh and so clean clean.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno

Loving that Skolnick blueburst. The Floyd just makes it nicer.


----------



## A-Branger

JD27 said:


> That ZH Eclipse is also Baritone.



do you know what scale lenght?


altough I did like that this one comes with black sides and back, I liked the blue top way better. And still, this guitar would look 1000x better if they had white binding instead of cream. Also Im not sure what ESP/LTD was thinking when they put their name/brand on the 12th fret inlay in white???? when all teh inlays are black. They could had done it in black with white letter if they really wanted to keep their traditional name/brand/model thing at the 12th. But cmon!!!all the other inlays are black. Have you heard of consistency??. I would be pissed if I were the artist. Also dont get how this can go trough the artist, boss, cheif designer, ect ect ect

unless this is just a prototype thing and not for final production


----------



## MoshJosh

Both the Alex signature models, blue ec and natural 7 string AW pictured above, are for sale on ebay right now?


----------



## JD27

A-Branger said:


> do you know what scale lenght?
> 
> 
> altough I did like that this one comes with black sides and back, I liked the blue top way better. And still, this guitar would look 1000x better if they had white binding instead of cream. Also Im not sure what ESP/LTD was thinking when they put their name/brand on the 12th fret inlay in white???? when all teh inlays are black. They could had done it in black with white letter if they really wanted to keep their traditional name/brand/model thing at the 12th. But cmon!!!all the other inlays are black. Have you heard of consistency??. I would be pissed if I were the artist. Also dont get how this can go trough the artist, boss, cheif designer, ect ect ect
> 
> unless this is just a prototype thing and not for final production



My guess would be 27" like the AW-7b. All those above are prototypes, so they could still change some.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Through very scientific analysis, I'm going to say it's 27''.

By "very scientific analysis", I mean just ....ing with the opacity tool in an image editor.

The other guitar is a 27'' EC-407B.


----------



## JD27

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Through very scientific analysis, I'm going to say it's 27''.
> 
> By "very scientific analysis", I mean just ....ing with the opacity tool in an image editor.
> 
> The other guitar is a 27'' EC-407B.



I don't have any fancy tools, so I will go with deductive reasoning instead. They have never had any other baritone scale lengths. It's 27" or nothing!


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I know they're pretty strict with their scale lengths, but you never know. They're releasing a fanned fret next year, so anything's possible.


----------



## theicon2125

JD27 said:


> That ZH Eclipse is also Baritone.



Oh crap. I'm probably gonna be screwed next year. Hope my tax return is good. I wish ESP didn't have to ruin their guitars with the ugly model name inlay.


----------



## theicon2125

I tweeted Zach about it and he said that this is not the design that will be revealed at NAMM. 












Edit: how do I make these smaller?


----------



## Blood Tempest

That's a real bummer his actual signature isn't going to look like the picture here. It looks great with that finish, maple fretboard, and black block inlays. Sigh. Oh well.


----------



## theicon2125

Blood Tempest said:


> That's a real bummer his actual signature isn't going to look like the picture here. It looks great with that finish, maple fretboard, and black block inlays. Sigh. Oh well.



I'm assuming it will be very similar. Especially considering he got a custom shop one with a very very similar design. Gear Orphanage actually has 2 of these prototypes for sale if you want this exact thing.


----------



## JD27

Actually, everything that ESP has posted is a prototype and subject to changes. Sometimes places like 6-String, DCGL, and GearOrphanage get the prototypes to sell.


----------



## cip 123

Is Ben Savage getting a new Sig?


----------



## Bigfan

cip 123 said:


> Is Ben Savage getting a new Sig?



Does he need one? The first one is pretty spot on, as far as aesthetics are concerned.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

It's "new", in the sense it's being refreshed with an ebony fretboard.

Which bums me out because the first one was perfect. Not many modern superstrats with a maple board. 

Also, I'm curious to see if ZH's new sig will look like the one in the 6-string video. if so, that's even better.


----------



## feraledge

It's also bolt on.


----------



## theicon2125

feraledge said:


> It's also bolt on.



Do you have any pics of this? I'd like to see his new one.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I'm curious to see if ZH's new sig will look like the one in the 6-string video. if so, that's even better.



I really hope so. Trans blue is next on my bucketlist of must own finishes.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> It's also bolt on.



Which one, the BS or the ZH?

Big +1 to either.


----------



## feraledge

BS, there's pics early on in this thread.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Well, at least it'll probably make the BS sig slightly cheaper.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Well, at least it'll probably make the BS sig slightly cheaper.



I wouldn't hold my breath on that one. It's most likely a preference and not a cost saving measure. Now owning a 96 bolt on Horizon, it is absolutely phenomenal. Rob Caggiano (sp?) chose the same based off of those models for his custom.


----------



## feraledge

BS in question.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I actually want the Burst Tiger.


----------



## A-Branger

theicon2125 said:


> I tweeted Zach about it and he said that this is not the design that will be revealed at NAMM.



thats a relief 

guessing it would be the transblue color, which is way better looking 


probably those were rejected prototypes


----------



## theicon2125

A-Branger said:


> thats a relief
> 
> guessing it would be the transblue color, which is way better looking
> 
> 
> probably those were rejected prototypes



That's what I'm guessing. There are definitely some differences between this one and the one in the video on page 12. If the one in the video is the production model and it is baritone scale my wife is gonna be pissed


----------



## cip 123

Bigfan said:


> Does he need one? The first one is pretty spot on, as far as aesthetics are concerned.



Just wondering, I have the first one and it's pretty much perfect, just interested what changes would be made if any.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

cip 123 said:


> Just wondering, I have the first one and it's pretty much perfect, just interested what changes would be made if any.



So far all we know is the fretboard is ebony and the neck joint is bolt-on.


----------



## Shask

Zado said:


>




I wonder what these are.


I finally got a chance to compare the LTD M-1000 and ESP E-II M-II a few weeks ago. I was actually kind of surprised how different the necks felt.


----------



## feraledge

M400s. 
The EII MII has a thin U, the M1000 is extra thin U and these may be extra thin flat.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They're actually something within my budget. 

Last 2 are probably M-400s as well. 

2nd one's probably an LTD M-100.

Glad to see ESP embrace the fr00t.


----------



## feraledge

Sorry, second one is either M200 or M300. The other three are all "Floyd Rose", using FR2000s would be a nice improvement.

Edit: ninja'd


----------



## Shask

feraledge said:


> M400s.
> The EII MII has a thin U, the M1000 is extra thin U and these may be extra thin flat.



The interesting thing, is the M-1000/1001 neck is actually thicker. It is also fuller, wider, and rounder, even though they say "extra thin" 

The E-II M-II felt pretty comparable to any MH series I have ever played.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I think it's an M-100 because the M200 have flame-maple tops, and the M300s have the arrow inlays. The one in the picture is in line with an M-100; no fancy inlays or trans finish, just very stripped down with a FR. 

I'd be surprised if the M400s are using 1000-series FRs, though. Most likely are using FR Specials.


----------



## Shask

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They're actually something within my budget.
> 
> Last 2 are probably M-400s as well.
> 
> 2nd one's probably an LTD M-100.
> 
> Glad to see ESP embrace the fr00t.



You know, I actually really like the current black M-330R they sell. They have a great feel to them. If they had a FRT-1000 instead of a FR Special, I would snatch one up!


----------



## feraledge

I think the FR2500s or whatever Schecter is using don't say Special. I could be wrong. I could be wrong on those numbers as well, but this looks like they are basing the Ms off of bolt on MIIs, a solid move IMO. 
Strange that the M1000 neck was thicker, but they can be inconsistent. Was it one of the new bolt on ones or neck thru? The EII MII is the same as Horizons/MHs.


----------



## feraledge

Shask said:


> You know, I actually really like the current black M-330R they sell. They have a great feel to them. If they had a FRT-1000 instead of a FR Special, I would snatch one up!



Last Special I got I swapped for a new Gotoh for just over $100. Solid.


----------



## Shask

feraledge said:


> I think the FR2500s or whatever Schecter is using don't say Special. I could be wrong. I could be wrong on those numbers as well, but this looks like they are basing the Ms off of bolt on MIIs, a solid move IMO.
> Strange that the M1000 neck was thicker, but they can be inconsistent. Was it one of the new bolt on ones or neck thru? The EII MII is the same as Horizons/MHs.



I actually played 2 of them. It was weird. Couldn't find one for months, then found 2 in one day, lol. One was a M-1001, and the other a M-1000. The E-II was the orange-ish one. All were neck-through.

Both M-1000/1001 necks were pretty thick and round. Very similar to my Charvel So-Cal actually. The E-II M-II was similar to the MH guitars I had for years. It was a little thinner, flatter in the middle, and narrower than the M-1000.

They all felt thick compared to my Banshee.

The same day I also found a M-1000 natural SE-VNS. Same kind of full and round feel, just a slicker feel because of the lack of finish.

They also had an E-II ST-1 Maple. That guitar was pretty nice. Rounder neck, but narrower. Kinda like my So-Cal, but a little narrower.

Was such an odd day for me. I usually cant find any decent ESP/LTD guitars to try, but I was out of town for work, and hit a few good shops.


----------



## Shask

feraledge said:


> Last Special I got I swapped for a new Gotoh for just over $100. Solid.



They get on my nerves so much. I dont know why they just dont have a simple black M-II, 1 knob, 1 switch, bolt-on, Thin U, 42mm nut, Ebony Fretboard, $1300.

The MH/Horizons are so consistent across the board, but for whatever reason the M-series is so inconsistent and random. I would love to get an M-II, but there is some degree of the unknown with knowing what you are gonna get.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> Last Special I got I swapped for a new Gotoh for just over $100. Solid.



Man I really wanna get one for my Schecter, but I got the old Licensed FR from 2006 so I'm not sure if it fits. 

Where did your buy yours by the way?


----------



## Millul

Shask said:


> I actually played 2 of them. It was weird. Couldn't find one for months, then found 2 in one day, lol. One was a M-1001, and the other a M-1000. The E-II was the orange-ish one. All were neck-through.
> 
> Both M-1000/1001 necks were pretty thick and round. Very similar to my Charvel So-Cal actually. The E-II M-II was similar to the MH guitars I had for years. It was a little thinner, flatter in the middle, and narrower than the M-1000.
> 
> They all felt thick compared to my Banshee.
> 
> The same day I also found a M-1000 natural SE-VNS. Same kind of full and round feel, just a slicker feel because of the lack of finish.
> 
> They also had an E-II ST-1 Maple. That guitar was pretty nice. Rounder neck, but narrower. Kinda like my So-Cal, but a little narrower.
> 
> Was such an odd day for me. I usually cant find any decent ESP/LTD guitars to try, but I was out of town for work, and hit a few good shops.



Really? MyE-II M-II had a definitely thicker/rounder neck than my Charvel San Dimas...?
And, I'm missing it a lot, but currently i don't have the money to buy it back!


----------



## feraledge

Shask said:


> They get on my nerves so much. I dont know why they just dont have a simple black M-II, 1 knob, 1 switch, bolt-on, Thin U, 42mm nut, Ebony Fretboard, $1300.
> 
> The MH/Horizons are so consistent across the board, but for whatever reason the M-series is so inconsistent and random. I would love to get an M-II, but there is some degree of the unknown with knowing what you are gonna get.



Can you settle for rosewood? 





ESP E-II M-II Rosewood Black Electric Guitar (Overseas Model) w/ Case | 6-String.com

The MII is difficult now because they've switched the profile and options with E-II. The MII was a pretty reliable model, but even when the ESP Standard Series was a go, they still have some variants: 
M-I - Extra Thin U, neck thru
M-II - Extra Thin U, neck thru
M-II - Extra Thin Flat, bolt on
I've had a 92 M-II Custom and still have an 08 M-II bolt on, the neck profiles are pretty much the same: extra thin flat. 
The M1000 I had was extra thin u, but it was a glossed neck and the extra thin U doesn't feel like an insane difference from the thin U. Neck through. 
I haven't tried any of the newer M1000s with the bolt on necks, I certainly would if I could. The specs say "extra thin U", but I'd be more inclined to not believe that. The ST2 I had was thicker than any Horizon I've owned, despite being satin over gloss. I really wanted to just connect with that guitar, but we didn't really gel. 
The LTD Elite M-II I had was Thin U and was exactly the same as my ESP SS Horizon neck and the LTD Horizon III I had. From behind they were almost identical (aside from the offset HIII body). Ostensibly E-II would be the same.





So I think it really comes down to what year you're getting. I have little doubt that if I picked up an ESP SS MII that I know what I'll be getting into and that the LTD Elite and E-II models _should_ be fairly comparable to each other (both ESP quality).


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Man I really wanna get one for my Schecter, but I got the old Licensed FR from 2006 so I'm not sure if it fits.
> 
> Where did your buy yours by the way?



I had a FR Special and the Gotoh was a direct replacement in the recessed route. For whatever reason you have to use the FR screws though, Gotoh don't work. I got mine from Philadelphia Luthier Tools.


----------



## feraledge

Millul said:


> Really? MyE-II M-II had a definitely thicker/rounder neck than my Charvel San Dimas...?
> And, I'm missing it a lot, but currently i don't have the money to buy it back!



I found the difference between my LTD Elite MII and Charvel was kind of hard to compare. Charvel to me is like a perfect Thin C and the MII is a Thin U. For whatever reason, the slightly rounder C makes minute differences in thickness a bit more flowing and organic.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


> I had a FR Special and the Gotoh was a direct replacement in the recessed route. For whatever reason you have to use the FR screws though, Gotoh don't work. I got mine from Philadelphia Luthier Tools.



Unfortunately my guitar was made before FR Specials became a thing. I'll have to hope my measurements were right and it fits. 

And cool, I was gonna go with them because they got the cheapest one.


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Unfortunately my guitar was made before FR Specials became a thing. I'll have to hope my measurements were right and it fits.
> 
> And cool, I was gonna go with them because they got the cheapest one.



Hopefully it works out for you. The Gotohs are solid, I see why people swear by them. They don't stab at your hand at all, but considering all of my other guitars have OFRs, it almost makes it a little awkward. I didn't realize the corners were kind of hitting my hand until they weren't there, then I realize they're gone and I'm kind of looking for them. 
Nothing bad to say about PLT, I'm only about an hour and a half from them, but I got it all really fast and pain free.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

If it doesn't fit I'll probably just hold onto it in case I get another guitar with either an Ibanez Edge III (which I've heard can be replaced) or FRS. I'm trying to go for the all-chrome look. 

Okay, that's off-topic we went.  But yeah, I wanna see more about those M-400s. I'm getting some late-'80s/early '90s ESP vibes from them.


----------



## MattThePenguin

Wish they made a Ben Weinman model with massive frets and NO evertune.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MattThePenguin said:


> Wish they made a Ben Weinman model with massive frets and NO evertune.



The Ben Weinman sig DOES have massive frets. His model, and the other X-tones, all come with extra jumbos.


----------



## theicon2125

Don't most LTDs have extra jumbo frets? The EC-256 I used have had them as well as most other LTDs I've looked at. I've gotten to the point where anything smaller than jumbo feels weird.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Pretty much every LTD has XJ. Even the vintage-styled ones (The ST, TE, X-tone, 22-fret Eclipses) all have XJ frets.


----------



## Shask

That Black M-II above should be a standard common model, instead of a rare overseas model


----------



## Shask

Millul said:


> Really? MyE-II M-II had a definitely thicker/rounder neck than my Charvel San Dimas...?
> And, I'm missing it a lot, but currently i don't have the money to buy it back!


It's hard for me to say because I didn't have my guitar there with me, but typically ESP necks feel smaller to me..... a lot of that is probably due to the narrower neck through. The Charvel neck is on the edge of being too wide.

I find my So-Cal neck to be fairly large in general. I think the only other 6 string I have with a bigger neck is a Gibson V. My other guitars are all thinner (Ibanez), or thinner and narrower (Schecter).


----------



## Shask

feraledge said:


> So I think it really comes down to what year you're getting. I have little doubt that if I picked up an ESP SS MII that I know what I'll be getting into and that the LTD Elite and E-II models _should_ be fairly comparable to each other (both ESP quality).



I have considered some type of M-II many times, but honestly, I am really thinking about going the Carvin route. I know the DC600 has different specs, but I am drawn to that model 

I liked that E-II M-II, but I didn't really feel like it brought enough to the table over my Banshee to make me think "I HAVE to get this!". I was just amazed how much bigger the M-1000 neck felt. I was kinda sad, cause I always thought the M-1000 would be a cool guitar to buy and make some major mods, like sanding the neck down.


----------



## feraledge

Shask said:


> It's hard for me to say because I didn't have my guitar there with me, but typically ESP necks feel smaller to me..... a lot of that is probably due to the narrower neck through. The Charvel neck is on the edge of being too wide.
> 
> I find my So-Cal neck to be fairly large in general. I think the only other 6 string I have with a bigger neck is a Gibson V. My other guitars are all thinner (Ibanez), or thinner and narrower (Schecter).



The neck comparisons are pretty apt, Gibson V necks aren't baseball bats, Ibanez is the thinnest and the Banshee neck is like a rounded Ibanez. ESP doesn't tend towards those sides. An older bolt on MII will be between the Ibanez and Schecter. 
The narrow/wide stuff doesn't both me as much though, so those pieces don't factor into my consideration much. But funny enough, I didn't get a Banshee because it was amazing in all the ways that some of my other guitars already covered. Ended up being my number one recommendation instead. 

But, yeah, back on topic, I have a feeling that we'll see more M options in the E-II line this year. Those LTD M400s look mighty tasty.


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> The Ben Weinman sig DOES have massive frets. His model, and the other X-tones, all come with extra jumbos.



They don't feel massive 

Maybe it is just the strings I have on there. I'll change them tomorrow for a different brand. I feel like I'm grinding against the fretboard, but on my KM 7 and my PRS I don't have that sort of resistance.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

MattThePenguin said:


> They don't feel massive
> 
> Maybe it is just the strings I have on there. I'll change them tomorrow for a different brand. I feel like I'm grinding against the fretboard, but on my KM 7 and my PRS I don't have that sort of resistance.



They have XJ frets. As said before, 99% of the LTDs have XJ frets.


----------



## MattThePenguin

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> They have XJ frets. As said before, 99% of the LTDs have XJ frets.



Well then they need some XXJ for Matt (I'm just crazy it's probably the brand of strings) lmao

I want to love ESPs, because I like the thicker necks for my weak ass hands, but most of the guitars have that volume knob practically in the bridge pup thing going on.

I've seen a few in this thread though where they have moved it a bit further away.. so I'm currently prepping my wallet.


----------



## theicon2125

MattThePenguin said:


> but most of the guitars have that volume knob practically in the bridge pup thing going on.
> 
> I've seen a few in this thread though where they have moved it a bit further away.. so I'm currently prepping my wallet.



This seems to a problem with a lot of companies in my opinion. That's one thing I like about artist signature guitars. They sometimes move the controls to a more comfortable position. I swear, if that ZH Eclipse comes out like the prototype but with Blue finish and no model name inlay I will own it. I'm loving that so many people are going to just a switch and a volume knob.


----------



## Millul

feraledge said:


> I found the difference between my LTD Elite MII and Charvel was kind of hard to compare. Charvel to me is like a perfect Thin C and the MII is a Thin U. For whatever reason, the slightly rounder C makes minute differences in thickness a bit more flowing and organic.



Well, to me if feels the opposite, i.e. the ESP felt rounder than the Charvel does: probably because of the Charvel's neck width?


----------



## Millul

feraledge said:


> ESP E-II M-II Rosewood Black Electric Guitar (Overseas Model) w/ Case | 6-String.com



This + flatmount fixed bridge = instant buy


----------



## 693

MattThePenguin said:


> They don't feel massive
> 
> Maybe it is just the strings I have on there. I'll change them tomorrow for a different brand. I feel like I'm grinding against the fretboard, but on my KM 7 and my PRS I don't have that sort of resistance.




I actually saw someone who had the ben weinman sig without the evertune, no not the x-tone. He said it was a prototype for the new one, so I guess there is another one coming without the evertune! So keep your fingers crossed!


----------



## gnoll

I wish they would have more more M series guitars with fixed bridges...

Feels like if you want a fixed bridge you're "supposed" to go for an eclipse or a horizon... but I don't like those guitars!  I don't like the way they look and I don't like the painted necks... although now they seem to have started to paint their M-ii necks too  ... not that I'd get one ANYWAY though, since they don't have one with a fixed bridge!!


----------



## MattThePenguin

693 said:


> I actually saw someone who had the ben weinman sig without the evertune, no not the x-tone. He said it was a prototype for the new one, so I guess there is another one coming without the evertune! So keep your fingers crossed!



Oh dear, the anticipation is building now!


----------



## Zado

Traveler Guitar LTD EC-1

Not for me, but interesting


----------



## feraledge

Solid demo, but the guitar does not sound good to me at all.

Edit: Embed not working?? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3B8PhEgGI0c


----------



## MatthewK

I love Les Pauls and I love headless guitars. They're obviously didn't design this to replace anyone's main guitar, but it's still a cool novelty.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

feraledge said:


>




Fixed. 

I wonder if he's using the onboard amp?


----------



## Veritech Zero

I bet it is the onboard amp. Strange that they don't mention it though.


----------



## Spicypickles

They did mention it just before he starts playing.


----------



## feraledge

Ahh, I must have missed that. Would probably be a good idea to have a demo where they aren't using it, but for a headphone output on an onboard preamp, not too bad.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Zado said:


>



Does anyone have any more info on this guitar, such as when a production one can be expected and what colors there might be? I see that Gear Orphanage has one lemon drop prototype (I assume the one pictured) and a white CTM with an aftermarket one installed. But I can't find any info on them other than the bare bones description provided by gear orphanage.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

We're not gonna know anything until next month, most likely.


----------



## Veritech Zero

Guess I will just have to wait then, though that yellow is calling my name.


----------



## JD27

Without even looking, I'm guessing that is an EC-1000. Probably not going to put the Evertune on anything under a 1000 series. Specs shouldn't be any different than the other EC-1000s, probably JB/59s, 24XJ Frets, 24.75", Thin-U.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

The yellow one's an EC-1000.


----------



## Konfyouzd

... This is one big thread full of meh...


----------



## Decipher

Smoked Porter said:


> Cool, thanks. I'm digging that the AW-7B prototype on their site has a satin neck.
> 
> So fresh and so clean clean.


 This may find a place in my collection......


----------



## Konfyouzd

^That one I really really liked until I saw the paint on the back. Kind of killed it for me, but it's still visually striking. I'll give it that for sure.


----------



## feraledge

Konfyouzd said:


> ^That one I really really liked until I saw the paint on the back. Kind of killed it for me, but it's still visually striking. I'll give it that for sure.



Just think of it as Painted Binding PLUS.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I dunno why painted backs have become a thing recently. 

I mean, I've always dug them, I just don't know why they're so popular all of a sudden.


----------



## 693

actually looked kinda of cool with that back...


----------



## MaxSwagger

That blue m-400 looks freaking stellar


----------



## katsusand

(Japan CS Prototype) 999999999999999999


----------



## OmegaSlayer

That's one gigantic cock...stock.


----------



## Blytheryn

Girthy...


----------



## Fierce_Swe

Looks fake and ugly...


----------



## CaptainD00M

OmegaSlayer said:


> That's one gigantic cock...stock.



I laughed 

#redundancyerror


----------



## Pikka Bird

Tuning machines right across from each other like that looks pretty off to me on anything with more than six strings for some reason. I do love the general look, though.


----------



## feraledge

There's a video on the ESP site that they haven't put on youtube yet of Ted from Death Angel going over his sig prototype. 

Ted Aguilar (Death Angel) Previews the TED-600 - The ESP Guitar Company


----------



## Sicarius

I like the simplicity of it.


----------



## oppgulp

Thanks for posting the video. It's a really nice and simple guitar. There are some more pictures of the guitar on Death Angels Instagram account.


----------



## Isolationist

EC shape, no abalone, no flag inlays?

I guess miracles really can happen. Thanks, baby Jesus.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

Some things I noticed on their Instagram.






I've never seen that blue LTD Eclipse before. It's definitely something new.











Possible future MKH-7?


----------



## atrfan1

I've been obsessed with that camo v since I saw it on Marks instagram. I'm really, really hoping it becomes a new model


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I doubt it's coming this year (Unless it's a big surprise), but hopefully next year? A 7-string Rhoads V baritone would be immense.


----------



## starkill

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> Some things I noticed on their Instagram.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've never seen that blue LTD Eclipse before. It's definitely something new.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Possible future MKH-7?


That Mark Heylmun thing is incredible *_* I'd love to own this.


----------



## BlueTrident

I don't think there'll be a new MKH model due to the fact that ESP discontinued it a couple of years ago. Which is a shame really as I had mad GAS for his original sig...


----------



## Womb raider

BlueTrident said:


> I don't think there'll be a new MKH model due to the fact that ESP discontinued it a couple of years ago. Which is a shame really as I had mad GAS for his original sig...


I picked up the LTD version of his sig off craigslist for $300 a while back. Nice guitar, but his signature on the fret board just killed it for me. That camo ESP would sell like hotcakes if it was void of any weird markings.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

They were planning an MKH model without the inlay and a longer scale. It looks like he/they changed their mind at the last minute though. The V would be awesome, though. More unique than a singlecut 7-string.


----------



## Spicypickles

That V would be delicious, but also expensive as balls I'm betting.


----------



## Stuck_in_a_dream

Konfyouzd said:


> ^That one I really really liked until I saw the paint on the back. Kind of killed it for me, but it's still visually striking. I'll give it that for sure.



It's satin, no? So, I don't think it'll be as sticky as a glossy neck.


----------



## oremus91

Is Chris Cannella dying his hair now? Maybe I've just never seen him with hair but I think he rocks the bald look ok. 

That camo V is wicked, but not a part of the gloss body satin neck only masterrace.


----------



## feraledge

Got to check out one of these today: ESP LTD EC-401QM Electric Guitar See-Thru Black Cherry Sunburst | Guitar Center
Quilted maple, see thru black cherry EC 401. 
The printed LTD logo on the headstock stood out from across the store, but I'm glad it caught my attention. The guitar was noticeably light, but it sounded good. Didn't spend a lot of time with it, but so glad to see these back at WMI. I felt really great. Most important is that new neck heel. It's awesome. With the 24 frets it's as easy access all the way up as a super carved out superstrat. I was really impressed with it and a big step up from some of the other 400s that I have seen over the last few years, even compared to some of the Deluxes that were coming out of WMI last year! I'm guessing whatever the shake up at WMI was really needed to happen if this guitar is any indication of it.


----------



## oneblackened

I ran into one of those too, also a WMI made guitar. I was really happy to see that.

The carved heel was super nice too. Fretwork on that guitar was truly outstanding especially for $700. Holds up nicely to my 2006 400s which are nearly on par with my MIJ ESP.


----------



## AkiraSpectrum

feraledge said:


> Got to check out one of these today: ESP LTD EC-401QM Electric Guitar See-Thru Black Cherry Sunburst | Guitar Center
> Quilted maple, see thru black cherry EC 401.
> The printed LTD logo on the headstock stood out from across the store, but I'm glad it caught my attention. The guitar was noticeably light, but it sounded good. Didn't spend a lot of time with it, but so glad to see these back at WMI. I felt really great. Most important is that new neck heel. It's awesome. With the 24 frets it's as easy access all the way up as a super carved out superstrat. I was really impressed with it and a big step up from some of the other 400s that I have seen over the last few years, even compared to some of the Deluxes that were coming out of WMI last year! I'm guessing whatever the shake up at WMI was really needed to happen if this guitar is any indication of it.



Not a big fan of the LTD logo but the guitar looks great. I think this look is what ESP/LTD should be going for. 

When you say WMI do you mean WMI Korea? How come the picture in the link still says Indonesia on the back of the headstock? Do you think these are being made in both countries, or did ESP/LTD start moving production of the 400 series back to Korea just recently?


----------



## RUSH_Of_Excitement

I played one of those alongside a deluxe VB, I was really really hard pressed to find a reason why one should spend the extra money for the deluxe. Solid instrument


----------



## feraledge

2016 is back to WMI in Korea.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

So that explains the price raise of the 400 series?


----------



## feraledge

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> So that explains the price raise of the 400 series?



Well worth it.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands

I do agree. Was just curious as to where the $100 - $200 price hike came from.


----------



## HighGain510

Nitrobattery said:


> New Evertune loaded Andy James model. Will definitely be buying the white one.




Does anyone know what happened to these? Is his new sig with the Evertune bridge coming out next year I guess?  Aside from the black pearloid plastic binding, I absolutely love the white one and had been hoping to see them pop up this year but it seems like that didn't happen.  I was hoping to grab something solid with the bridge and this one is likely a good bet, but the last I heard about it was when Andy posted these pics a long time ago!


----------



## narad

What are you talking about, man - black pearloid binding makes it!


----------



## StrmRidr

narad said:


> What are you talking about, man - black pearloid binding makes it!



Can't see the side dots at all though.


----------



## narad

StrmRidr said:


> Can't see the side dots at all though.



With blocks that big, who needs dots? [I'd rather ditch the blocks too though]


----------



## StrmRidr

narad said:


> With blocks that big, who needs dots? [I'd rather ditch the blocks too though]



Well I don't know about you but I'm usually behind my guitar when I am playing


----------

